# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  DAB ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο στην Ελλάδα!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Κι ενώ η ψηφιακή τηλεόραση κάνει τα πρώτα της βήματα στην Ελλάδα, ξεκίνησαν στην Αττική οι δοκιμαστικές εκπομπές για το επίγειο ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο με την τεχνολογία DAB. Ετοιμοπόλεμος φαίνεται o Kiss FM, που διαθέτει ήδη τη σχετική τεχνογνωσία και τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό. 
Τα πρώτα βήματα γίνονται μετά από επίσημη συμφωνία του T.E.I. Πειραιά με τον Kiss FM, στα πλαίσια της προώθησης του προγράμματος e-learning. Το Τ.Ε.Ι. Πειραιά συγκεκριμένα στοχεύει στη χρήση της τεχνολογίας DAB (Digital Audio Broadcasting) στην εξ' αποστάσεως εκμάθηση, με χρήση των πολυμεσικών δυνατοτήτων της νέας τεχνολογίας (μετάδοση εικόνας και κειμένου). 

Στα πλαίσια της νέας αυτής προσπάθειας, που αποτελεί μια δημιουργική σύμπραξη της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας με τον εκπαιδευτικό τομέα, έχουν ήδη ξεκινήσει οι πρώτες πιλοτικές εκπομπές μέσα στο λεκανοπέδιο Αττικής. Το ψηφιακό σήμα φτάνει στους DAB δέκτες που κινούνται στις περιοχές Αμαρουσίου - Πεύκης αλλά και γύρω από το Τ.Ε.Ι. Πειραιά στο Αιγάλεω. Φυσικά, μέσα στις προθέσεις των οργανωτών είναι η εκπομπή κανονικού προγράμματος με επέκταση της εμβέλειας σε ολόκληρη την Αττική, κάτι που απ' ό,τι φαίνεται είναι απλώς ζήτημα χρόνου. 
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο, όπως και η ψηφιακή τηλεόραση, θα πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να αντικαταστήσουν τις υπάρχουσες αναλογικές εκπομπές μέχρι το 2012, σε ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη. 

To DAB έχασε... τους Ολυμπιακούς 

Για την ιστορία πρέπει να αναφέρουμε ότι το DAB στην Ελλάδα πρωτοεγκαταστάθηκε τον Απρίλιο του 2004, εκπέμποντας από τον Υμηττό τον Kiss FM (δελτίο τύπου) και τον Radio Gold, με στόχο να καλύψουν το κοινό των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων. Δυστυχώς τότε η προσπάθεια έπεσε στο κενό, αφού μέσα σε πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα και πριν την έναρξη των Αγώνων, η Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών ξήλωσε τα μηχανήματα με την αιτιολογία ότι εξέπεμπαν σε περιοχή συχνοτήτων VHF για την οποία δεν είχαν δοθεί άδειες. 

Βεβαίως το νομικό καθεστώς παραμένει μέχρι σήμερα κενό, καθώς δεν έχει καταφέρει να καλύψει τις ανάγκες ούτε καν της αναλογικής ραδιοφωνίας, ενώ παρατηρείται διαρκής καθυστέρηση στην κατάθεση του νέου νόμου για την κατανομή των συχνοτήτων. Ωστόσο, οι υπεύθυνοι της νέας προσπάθειας επιμένουν ότι θα προχωρήσουν και θεωρούν ότι "δεν είναι δυνατό να είναι αποκλειστικότητα της ΕΡΤ η εφαρμογή των νέων τεχνολογιών"  
------------------------------------------------ 
Τα παραπανω εφοσον ισχυουν (αφου η πηγη που τα βρηκα δεν ειναι ΑΚΡΩΣ επιβεβαιωμενη!) δεν συνιστουν προθεση σε ραδιοπειρατεια, με επισημο μαλιστα συμμετοχο το ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ  :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  
Μηπως καποιοι πρεπει να λαβουν μετρα ΠΡΙΝ γινει η τελεση παρανομης πραξεως  :Question:

----------


## radiodj105

Και συνεχίζω...
Για την ιστορία να αναφέρουμε ότι το DAB του KISS FM μετέδιδε φυσικά τον KISS στα 192Kbps, τον ENERGY FM (ένα κομπιούτερ είχαν βάλει και τίποτε άλλο) στα 112Kbps και όμοια και τον Radio GOLD πάλι στα 112 Kbps!

----------


## gRooV

Το θέμα γίνεται υπόμνημα μιας και είναι ενδιαφέρον και επίκαιρο. Θα ήταν χρήσιμη μια συζήτηση και ανάλυση από τους γνώστες του DAB.

----------


## Chris Valis

Άμα δεν πάρει πάλι καμμιά ΕΡΤ άδεια για να βγάλει το multiplex έξω (βλέπε codert στυλ) μην περιμένουμε τίποτα...
Είναι γλυκούλια τα dab όμως!

----------


## aeonios

Oταν λαλούν πολλοί κοκόροι αργεί να ξημερώσει στην Ελλάδα. 

Ιδίως στο θέμα μας που εμπλέκονται και τρία υπουργεία/ανεξάρτητες αρχές .

http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/dimosiot...hesis_eett.pdf


Σχετικό και το "πόρισμα" του Ινστιτούτο Οπτικοακουστικών Μέσων για το ραδιόφωνο στην Ελλάδα σε μια μελέτη που έγινε πέρυσι αποτυπώνοντας το status της ραδιοφωνίας εξελικτικά:

http://www.iom.gr/finalresearch.pdf

όπως και η παραίνεση της ε.ε. για τους φραγμούς στο πέρασμα για την ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα πριν λίγα χρόνια που είναι δυστυχώς επίκαιρη:

http://europa.eu.int/eur-lex/lex/Lex...3_0410el01.doc

----------


## radiodj105

> Άμα δεν πάρει πάλι καμμιά ΕΡΤ άδεια για να βγάλει το multiplex έξω (βλέπε codert στυλ)



'Εχεις την καλοσύνη (με p.m.) να μου πεις τί είναι αυτό το codert που έβλεπα εδώ και πολλά χρόνια (αχνά) στο filmnet;

----------


## radiodj105

Πάντως ενώ πρώτα ο KISS έπαιζε από τον Υμηττό, με μηχάνημα (δεν θέλω να πω μάρκα) που είχε αγοράσει από Αμερική, τώρα ΔΕΝ εκπέμπει από τον Υμηττό, αλλά από χώρο που του προσφέρει πανεπιστημιακό άσυλλο. 
Αν όλα ήταν "καθαρά", δεν νομίζω ο ιδιοκτήτης να είχε πρόβλημα χώρου στο να εκπέμψει από Υμηττό. Γνωρίζοντας τον χώρο στο βουνό, ξέρω ότι στο κοντέινερ του φιλοξενούσε κάποτε τα 3 ραδιόφωνά του (Kiss, Energy, Lady) και είχε αντίστοιχους πυλώνες για αυτά τα ραδιόφωνα.
'Αλλοστε το DAB επειδή εκπέμπει σε άλλη ζώνη συχνοτήτων (VHF και 1.4GHz) σίγουρα απαιτεί λιγότερο ογκώδες κεραίες εκπομπής (σίγουρα μικρότερες από αυτές των FM).

----------


## musicfm

Ρε παιδία ακούω dab και δεν ξέρω τίποτα απο το spor για πείτε μου τίποτα πάνω στο είδος..Πόσο παει ενα radio για να στειθει σε dab??Λογικά δεν θα θέλει δίπολα ουτε linear...μπορεί καποιος γνώστης να μου πει....τα πάντα τι ακριβως χρειάζετε???

----------


## radiodj105

> Ρε παιδία ακούω dab και δεν ξέρω τίποτα απο το spor για πείτε μου τίποτα πάνω στο είδος..Πόσο παει ενα radio για να στειθει σε dab??Λογικά δεν θα θέλει δίπολα ουτε linear...μπορεί καποιος γνώστης να μου πει....τα πάντα τι ακριβως χρειάζετε???



Κοίτα... μην φανταστείς ότι ο KISS έβαλε ένα αυτοταλάντωτο με την EL 504 και έπαιξε. Ξέρω ότι τα μηχανήματα που πήρε ήταν πραγματικά πολύ ακριβά, αφού κάνουν πολυπλεξία στο σήμα του.
Επιπλέον θα σου τονίσω το εξής... Στην αναλογική εκπομπή που ξέρουμε μέχρι σήμερα, ένας πομπός εξυπηρετεί έναν πομπό σε μια συχνότητα. 
(Σκόπιμα λέω ένας πομπός και όχι ΜΙΑ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ).
Στην ψηφιακή ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή, ο πομπός δεν εξυπηρετεί μόνο ένα ραδιόφωνο αλλά πολύ-πολύ περισσότερα!
Δίπολα θέλει. Linear με τρελή ισχύ δεν θέλει... αλλά τι να το κάνεις αν μόνο το exciter κάνει όσο κοστίζουν 2 ακριβά linear αναλογικής εκπομπής.

----------


## d.r soutras

Παίδες έχω στα χέρια μου ενα DAB Exciter της Itelco το μοντέλο είναι Τ310SE είναι της σχολής μου κ μου έχουν αναθέσει
να γράψω μια έκθεση για το εν λόγο μηχάνημα, η πλάκα είναι οτι όταν το αγοράσανε δεν τους έδωσε η εταιρία το manual,
έχω στείλει e-mail στην εταιρία να μου στείλει το manual μα τίποτα. Γνωρίζει κανείς πράμα;

----------


## radiodj105

Θα την πω την κακία μου.
Το μηχάνημα θυμίζει πολυ C & A. Ιδίως λόγω χρώματος.

Αφήνω ένα μικρό ενδεχόμενο... να πρέπει να αλλάξεις ψηφιακή μηχανή.

----------


## d.r soutras

> Θα την πω την κακία μου.
> Το μηχάνημα θυμίζει πολυ C & A. Ιδίως λόγω χρώματος.
> 
> Αφήνω ένα μικρό ενδεχόμενο... να πρέπει να αλλάξεις ψηφιακή μηχανή.



Τι εννοείς C&A; Η φωτο είναι απο κινητό k750i απλά κούνησα το χέρι μου κ βγήκε θολή.
Μου αρέσει το στυλάκι σου αλλά πέρα απο την πλάκα πες μου κ καμιά χρήσιμη πληροφορία, γι αυτό έβαλα την απορία μου στο topic σου για να με βοηθήσει κάποιος που έχει τις γνώσεις κ όχι να με κοροιδέψει.
Εσύ απο ότι φαίνεται τις έχεις τις γνώσεις αλλά μάλλον δεν θες να τις μοιραστείς με άλλους, μπορεί να κάνω κ λάθος εσύ θα με διαψεύσεις.
Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## radiodj105

Φίλε μου... σχετικά με το κρύψιμο γνώσεων... ίσα-ίσα που είμαι το "αντίθετο" από αυτό που λες.
Σου ορκίζομαι ότι ποτέ δεν έκρυψα γνώση. Ούτε καν στο χώρο της δουλειάς μου όπου θα μπορούσα να έχω ανταγωνισμό από συναδέλφους μου.
Στα 35 μου χρόνια έχω γνωρίσει άπειρο κόσμο που κρατάει τις γνώσεις για πάρτι του.  Δεν είμαι τέτοια περίπτωση.

Στην περίπτωσή σου... πλάκα έκανα για το χρώμα και σίγουρα δεν το έκανα για να σε κοροϊδέψω. Αλίμονο.

Δυστυχώς το μοναδικό μηχάνημα που έπαιζε στην Αθήνα το είχε ο Kiss FM, ώσπου του το μάζεψαν. 
Αυτό το μηχάνημα (που ήταν στον Υμηττό) και το είχε φέρει από Αμερική, ούτε ζωγραφιστό δεν το  είδα, αφού δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε κανένα κοντέινερ στον Υμηττό (παρά μόνο έξω από το δρόμο).

Πες μας κάτι... Το μηχάνημα που έχεις για ποιά μπάντα του DAB είναι; Για χαμηλά (VHF) ή για τον 1 GHz (κάπου εκεί πάνω εννοώ);

Μήπως, να έβγαζες μερικές φώτο ακόμα, από το πίσω μέρος του μηχανήματος; 
Στο λέω γιατί, πρώτη φορά εδώ μέσα κάποιος δημοσιεύει ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα.

Επανέρχομαι στις παρατηρήσεις σου...
Συγνώμη αν με παρεξήγησες. Αστείο έκανα και δεν ήταν κοροϊδία.
Αντίθετα με ότι πιθανόν να νόμισες, επιβραβεύω την κίνηση σου να ανεβάσεις φώτο, έστω και αν μοιάζει με C & A!

----------


## sigmacom

Είναι Itelco / Electrosys (link). Με αυτούς επικοινώνησες για manual?

----------


## radiodj105

Κρίνοντας από το manual που κατέβασα... πρόκειται για "εργαλείο".
Για εκγυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους, μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει κόστος;

----------


## d.r soutras

radiodj105 είσαι σωστός κ σε παραδέχομαι, συγνώμη που ήμουν ευέξαπτος.
sigmacom το έχω αυτό το manual, δεν βοηθάει πολύ, είναι κάτι σαν διαφημιστικο φυλλάδιο.
Τιμή θα γνωρίζω απο Δευτέρα.
Είναι στην μπάντα των VHF πιστεύω οτι παίζει (μάλλον) στους 225-300ΜΗz κανάλι 9 άρα η εκπομπή του θα γίνεται με απλές κεραίες τηλεόρασης (διπολάκια).
Το αξιοπερίεργο είναι οτι είναι πολύ βαρύ μηχάνημα (γύρω στα 20 κιλά) κ η ισχύς εκπομπής του είναι μόνο 1Watt.

----------


## radiodj105

Κρίνοντας από αυτή την κατάσταση του Kiss (όταν έπαιζε και πριν τον μαζέψουν), αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ο πομπός 1 Watt που έχεις στα χέρια σου, δεν είναι ένα απλό μηχανάκι που περιμένει να του βάλεις ήχο και αυτό αρχίζει και μεταδίδει. Το λέω επειδή ο πομπός τότε έβγαζε και το όνομα του σταθμού (κάτι σαν RDS) καθώς και το encoding που μεταδιδόταν το πρόγραμμα.

Από ότι καταλαβαίνω από το πίσω μέρος του μηχανήματος, δείχνει πως για να παίξει σωστά, χρειάζεται τον ήχο σε ψηφιακή μορφή. Και δεν εννοώ ένα από καλώδιο που μεταφέρει τον ήχο "Digital Coaxial" αλλά αναφέρομαι σε "καθαρόαιμα" data, όπου εκτός από την πληροφορία (τον ήχο δηλαδή) μεταφέρουν και άλλα data που απαιτούνται.

Πάντως το μηχανάκι είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον. 

Αν έχεις δέκτη dab (για να ακούσεις δοκιμές σου)... θα είσαι ο καλύτερος της παρέας.

Ομολογώ πως από το μηχάνημά σου, γνωρίζω μόνο το "RF OUT" τι κάνει. 'Ολα τα άλλα μου φαίνονται κινέζικα.

Και μην βγει κανένας νταής και μου πει πως γνωρίζει ακριβώς το (βίσμα) GPS τι κάνει... γιατί θα σφαχτούμε.
χεχε

----------


## d.r soutras

Aυτό το exciter είναι η τελευταλια βαθμίδα του συστήματος, για να εκπέμψει χρειάζονται άλλες 6 με 7 βαθμίδες (μηχανάκια διαφόρων λειτουργιών), το ΤΕΙ δεν έχει το μαρούλι για να τα αγοράσει κ έτσι τον exciter τον έχουμε κ τον καμαρώνουμε δίχως να μπορούμε να τον χρησιμοποιήσουμε, εκτός αυτού για να παίξει χρειάζεσαι κ ενα ειδικό λογισμικό πρόγραμμα το οποίο είναι μονοπώλιο μιας εταιρίας κ μόνο.
Αυτά που μεταφράζω κ προσπαθώ να κατανοήσω απο το manual της electrosys μου φαίνονται όπως είπες κ εσύ τσιν τσαν τσον....

----------


## d.r soutras

Στο GPS βύσμα συνδέεις εξωτερικά ένα GPS το οποίο  είναι για να "κλειδώνει" τις συχνότητες διαφόρων ψηφιακών βαθμίδων (εντός του πομπού) καθώς και ταλαντωτών για ακρίβεια στην συχνότητα και σταθερότητα στη σύνδεση. Δηλαδή είναι μια GPS αναφορά στα 10MHz.
Μετέφρασα αρκετό υλικό μα δεν μπορώ να το επισυνάψω γιατί ειναι μεγάλο.

----------


## siolosni

kat arxin gia to tei.
1 egw soudazw sto tei lamias
2 ta tei pada agorazan mixanimata ta opia poles fores den synodeyodan me thn katalilh gnwsh.....
ka fysika stolizan me auto ton tropo ta doulapia tous.
3 oi kathigites pada pernan ena foithth gia na tous grapsei kati pou oute kai oi idioi den kseran
ara exeis na kaneis me kati pou opos katalaves einai olokainourgio kai etsi oi plirofories pou tha vreis tha einai elaxistes h kai midenikes kai fisika einai kati polyploko.

etixe na grapsw mia ergasia gia thn psifiakh thlewrash kai apo ta pola pou diavasa to zoumi itan oti oi vasikes arxes paragoghs einai oi idies. to psifiako den genithike alla vgike mesa apo to analogiko. voitha tous texnikous na xiristoun perisotera shmata kai kalhterhs piothtas . to diagrama ths selidas 3 tou enxiridiou pou idame einai sxetika diafotistiko. mia kalh kinhsh tha itan na peraseis apo ton kiss mia volta bas kai vreis kana texniko na se voithisei giati mono etsi tha thn palepseis.... filika

*1.Δεν επιτρέπονται τα greeklish, σε παρακαλώ διόρθωσε το μήνυμά σου.
2.Δεν βρίσκω σχέση του μηνύματός σου με το υπόλοιπο θέμα.*
gRooV

----------


## radiodj105

Φίλε μου είσαι ολίγον τι, εκτός τόπου και χρόνου.

----------


## antonis_p

Η RRC-06 έθεσε το πλαίσιο για την εφαρμογή της επίγειας ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης (DVB-T) και του επίγειου ψηφιακού ραδιοφώνου (T-DAB) σε 104 χώρες, μεταξύ των οποίων και η Ελλάδα. Στο κείμενο της συμφωνίας, ορίζεται ότι το T-DAB θα αναπτυχθεί στην μπάντα των VHF (174 - 230 MHz), ενώ ως καταληκτική ημερομηνία για τη διακοπή των αναλογικών εκπομπών σε τηλεόραση και ραδιόφωνο έχει οριστεί η 17η Ιουνίου 2015. Στον χάρτη συχνοτήτων T-DAB που έχει οριστεί για την Ελλάδα, είναι φανερό ότι το πανελλαδικής εμβέλειας Block 12D (229.072 MHz) θα διατεθεί στην ΕΡΤ για την ψηφιακή εκπομπή πακέτου με τα κανάλια τηςΕλληνικής Ραδιοφωνίας (ΕΡΑ). Τη στιγμή που με πρωτοβουλία κυρίως των κρατικών ραδιοτηλεοπτικών φορέων οι εκπομπές DAB αποτελούν ήδη πραγματικότητα στις περισσότερες χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, οι δηλώσεις των κ.κ. Παναγόπουλου και Ανδρικάκη περί προετοιμασίας της ΕΡΤ για το ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο αποτελούν σίγουρα μια θετική εξέλιξη. Η τεχνολογία DAB συνεχώς εξελίσσεται, ενώ πρόσφατα η World DMB και η EBU ανακοίνωσαν τις προδιαγραφές για τους ευρωπαϊκούς δέκτες ραδιοφώνου. Η χρήση της ψηφιακής τεχνολογίας θα επιτρέψει στην ΕΡΑ να βελτιώσει σημαντικά τις αδυναμίες επίγειας πανελλαδικής κάλυψης που εξακολουθεί να παρουσιάζει, παρά τα 70 χρόνια λειτουργίας της

----------


## mits

Έχω ένα ραδιοφωνάκι που πιάνει εκτός από fm και dab. Aλήθεια, γίνονται καθόλου εκπομπές σε δοκιμαστικό επίπεδο; Εμένα δεν πιάνει τίποτα πάντως.

----------


## jeik

Που υπαρχει καποιο DAB exciter VHF ?, να αγορασω κανενα για εκπαιδευση ?

----------


## mits

> Που υπαρχει καποιο DAB exciter VHF ?, να αγορασω κανενα για εκπαιδευση ?



Λίγο που έχω ψάξει από περιέργεια στο ιντερνετ, έχω δει τα εξής:
1) ότι λίγοι κατασκευαστές ασχολούνται ακόμη με dab, πχ η rvr δεν βγάζει. Ένα που βρήκα με πρόχειρο ψάξιμο είναι της harris: http://www.broadcast.harris.com/prod...dia/DMB670.pdf
Φαντάζομαι θα κάνει κάποια $$...

2) Για να εκπέμψεις ήχο που να μπορεί να λάβει ένας dab δέκτης, δεν αρκεί μόνο το exciter απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει. 

Θα είχε πάντως μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον αν κάποιος έχει ασχοληθεί σε θεωρητικό ή σε πρακτικό επίπεδο να μας έγραφε κάποια πράγματα για το πως λειτουργεί το όλο σύστημα, τι εξοπλισμός χρειάζεται κλπ.

ΥΓ. Αγόρασα κάποια στιγμή από ebay ένα dab δέκτη, όπως είχα γράψει από πάνω, μήπως και ακούσω αυτή την περιβόητη εκπομή του kiss fm, καθότι μένω κοντά στα studio του, αλλά δεν έχω πιάσει τίποτα. Ίσως εκπέμπει μόνο κοντά στα ΤΕΙ.


ΥΓ2. Ορίστε μια λίστα με κατασκευαστές πομπών dab. http://www.transmitter.be/dab.html

----------


## Dragonborn

Τελικά με δυο δεκαετίες καθυστέρηση τον περασμένο Ιανουάριο άρχισαν οι πρώτες επίσημες εκπομπές DAB/ADB+. Αρχικά δημοσιεύθηκαν δυο υπουργικές αποφάσεις του Παπά (ΦΕ Β54/2018, ΦΕΚ Β55/2018, κατεβάστε τα από το Ε.Τ.)

Δυστυχώς όμως προς το παρόν εκπέμπονται μόνο τα προγράμματα της ΕΡΤ από τον Υμηττό στον δίαυλο 12C, από τα οποία το ΕΡΑ ΣΠΟΡ ενδιαφέρει τους φιλάθλους και τα υπόλοιπα μόνο αυτούς που εργάζονται σε αυτά. Βασικά οι βολεμένοι της Αγίας Παρασκευής δεν έχουν μπει στον κόπο να ενημερώσουν σχετικά ούτε το site της ΕΡΤ, 50 ημέρες μετά την έναρξη των εκπομπών. 

Έχουν εμφανιστεί και διάφοροι δέκτες DAB+ στην αγορά, δείτε στο Skroutz για επιλογές, τυπική τιμή από 60-180 ευρώ. 

Τώρα εκκερεμεί διαγωνισμός για να αναλάβει κάποιος το δίκτυο των εμπορικών σταθμών, όπως η Digea στην TV. Αυτό είναι μάλλον αναγκαίο δεδομένου ότι κάθε πομπός εκπέμπει με πολυπλεξία (multiplex) αρκετά κανάλια. Όμως λόγω μη ύπαρξης δοκιμαστικής περιόδου η αγορά (ακροατήριο) δεν υπάρχει ούτε σε εμβρυακή κατάσταση και υπάρχει κίνδυνος ο διαγωνισμός να είναι άγονος.

----------


## electron

Ας το ξανά πούμε άλλη μια φορά. Δυστυχώς οι καταστάσεις γενικότερα στην πολιτική σκηνή με έχουν κάνει απαισιόδοξο και δύσπιστο ως προς τις αγνές προθέσεις κι αυτής της μετάβασης. Φοβάμαι ότι εφόσον περάσουν όλα τα ραδιόφωνα ή όσα τελικώς έχουν την οικονομική ευρωστία να το καταφέρουν, στην ψηφιακή εποχή, θα είναι πλήρως ελεγχόμενα από έναν γενικό πάροχο. Ο ακροατής λοιπόν, θα ακούει ότι θέλουν κάποιοι να ακούσει.
Ως προς το τεχνικό κομμάτι, θα έλεγα ότι το μόνο υπέρ είναι η δυνατότητα μέσα από έναν δίαυλο να περάσουν πολλά προγράμματα. Μέχρι εκεί καλώς. Ωστόσο αν η πολιτεία όπως προανέφερα ήθελε να βάλει μια τάξη όλα αυτά τα χρόνια θα μπορούσε να το κάνει και στα fm. Με κάποια πολύ απλά πράγματα όπως την θέσπιση πλαισίων εκπομπής τόσο σε επίπεδα ισχύος, διαμόρφωσης, αδειών κλπ κλπ. Άρα μη μας χρυσώνουν τώρα το χάπι με το dab, και επιπλέον αναγκάσουν τον κόσμο να αγοράζει νέους δέκτες με το έτσι θέλω. Όλα τα προβλήματα μας ως λαός τα λύσαμε και αυτό που έμενε ήταν το ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο για να ανέβουμε επίπεδο. Έλεος πια!!!

----------

SRF (25-02-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Στη Θεσσαλονίκη πότε θα έχουμε dab,dab+;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Θα...φτιάξεις πομπό για DAB;  :Rolleyes:

----------


## chip

υπάρχει ένας πολύ βασικός λόγος για dab
*νέα έσοδα στο κράτος από πώληση αδειών*

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Θα...φτιάξεις πομπό για DAB;



Χαχα φερτε σχηματικό να φτιάξω.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Νικολα αν το φτιαξεις θελω 2 κομματια ενα για χωριο και ενα για Πειραια και θα τα βρουμε στα λεφτα...Κλεινω πρωτος ναχω σειρα.... :Wink:

----------


## ^Active^

> Νικολα αν το φτιαξεις θελω 2 κομματια ενα για χωριο και ενα για Πειραια και θα τα βρουμε στα λεφτα...Κλεινω πρωτος ναχω σειρα....



 Να πατε ολοι στο Dab να μας αφησετε και εμας τους καημενους να βγαινουμε στα FM ανενοχλητοι!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## electron

Μιχάλη συγγνώμη που θα σου χαλάσω το όνειρο αλλά άκουσα ότι την μπάντα των fm σκέφτονται να την δώσουν για άλλη χρήση. Αν γίνει αυτό, ο πάλε ποτέ ερασιτεχνισμος τελειώνει κάπου εδώ.

----------


## antonis_p

> Μιχάλη συγγνώμη που θα σου χαλάσω το όνειρο αλλά άκουσα ότι την μπάντα των fm σκέφτονται να την δώσουν για άλλη χρήση. Αν γίνει αυτό, ο πάλε ποτέ ερασιτεχνισμος τελειώνει κάπου εδώ.



Τί είδους χρήση; (ο ραδιοφωνικός ερασιτεχνισμός υπάρχει και στην μπάντα των μεσαίων)

----------


## chip

αυτό είναι σίγουρο ότι θα πωληθεί για κάποια χρήση! Είπαμε όλα γίνονται για να εισπράξει το κράτος χρήματα (όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα γενικά στην ΕΕ)!
και εννοείτε ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός του ραδιοφώνου τελειώνει.... μαζί με όλη την διάθεση για δημιουργικότητα... αλλά που ξερουν από αυτή η γραφειοκράτες της ΕΕ (διικηγόροι, οικονομολόγοι, μηχανικοί που δεν σχεδίασαν ποτέ τίποτε....)

----------


## electron

> Τί είδους χρήση; (ο ραδιοφωνικός ερασιτεχνισμός υπάρχει και στην μπάντα των μεσαίων)



Αντώνη έχω ακούσει αλλά το λέω με επιφύλαξη, ότι θα δοθεί για βοηθητικές υπηρεσίες της κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Σαφώς και υπάρχουν τα μεσαία, αλλά και τα fm αποτελούν το πιο χαρακτηριστικό κομμάτι της ιστορίας του ράδιοερασιτεχνισμού. Όπως σωστά αναφέρει ο φίλτατος chip που να καταλάβουν οι χαρτογιακάδες από την χαρά της δημιουργικότητας, των κατασκευών, βελτιώσεων και συνεχούς ψαξίματος, ενός υγιούς χόμπι που μόνο πηγή γνώσεων ήταν και είναι. Όλα όμως θυσία για την κονόμα φίλοι μου. Τρέχτε όσοι πανηγυρίζετε με το dab να αγοράσετε τα dab δεκτάκια σας, όπως οι κατακτητές έδιναν ως δώρα καθρεφτάκια στους ιθαγενείς....μόνο που στην περίπτωση την τωρινή τα καθρεφτάκια κοστίζουν και μάλιστα ακριβά.

----------


## SRF

> Στη Θεσσαλονίκη πότε θα έχουμε dab,dab+;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Μόλις θα μπορείς να το ακούς στο Μετρό σας!!!

----------


## antonis_p

> Αντώνη έχω ακούσει αλλά το λέω με επιφύλαξη, ότι θα δοθεί για βοηθητικές υπηρεσίες της κινητής τηλεφωνίας.



Προσπαθώ να βρω κάποια πληροφορία για το τί θα γίνει η μπάντα των FM και δεν βρίσκω τίποτα.





> Σαφώς και υπάρχουν τα μεσαία, αλλά και τα fm αποτελούν το πιο χαρακτηριστικό κομμάτι της ιστορίας του ράδιοερασιτεχνισμού.



Όχι απλά "υπάρχουν και τα μεσαία". Από εκεί ξεκίνησαν όλα. 
Και έχουν το πλεονέκτημα πως σαν μπάντα είναι σχεδόν άδεια. Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει ένα φορέας (πχ σύλλογος) να διεκδικήσει την νομιμοποίηση ερασιτεχνικών εκπομπών.

----------


## ^Active^

> Προσπαθώ να βρω κάποια πληροφορία για το τί θα γίνει η μπάντα των FM και δεν βρίσκω τίποτα.
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι απλά "υπάρχουν και τα μεσαία". Από εκεί ξεκίνησαν όλα. 
> Και έχουν το πλεονέκτημα πως σαν μπάντα είναι σχεδόν άδεια. Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει ένα φορέας (πχ σύλλογος) να διεκδικήσει την νομιμοποίηση ερασιτεχνικών εκπομπών.



Και γιατι δεν φτιαχνουμε εμεις εναν???

----------


## Dragonborn

Σύμφωνα με ανάρτηση στο blog *Greek Digital TV*, η ΕΡΤ ξεκίνησε ψηφιακές ραδιοφωνικές εκπομπές και στην Θεσσαλονίκη στον δίαυλο 5A, ενώ παράλληλα εκπέμπει και ο ιδιωτικός πάροχος Sigmacom/Paksat. Το multiplex της ΕΡΤ επίσης εκπέμπεται στην Πατρα, στην Τρίπολη και στην Κόρινθο.

----------


## antonis_p

> Και γιατι δεν φτιαχνουμε εμεις εναν???



Με τόσο ενδιαφέρον όχι σύλλογος δεν φτιάχνεται, ούτε ταξί δεν γεμίζει  :Smile:

----------


## radioamateur

Η μεγαλύτερη ΠΑΤΑΤΑ επιλογή που έγινε ποτέ για τα ερτζιανά αυτής της κακόμοιρης χώρας. Κάποιοι ναι την υποστηρίζουν καθώς υπάρχουν και οικονομικά συμφέροντα αλλά δεν βλέπω να περπατάει ούτε σε 40 χρόνια.

----------


## chip

το κακό είναι ότι θα περπατήσει... αφού συμφέρει εισπρακτικά το κράτος (πώληση αδειών, πώληση της μπάντας των FM για άλλες χρήσεις (λογικά στις τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρίες...))

τα ίδια θα συμβούν και στις άλλες χώρες της ΕΕ... η ΕΕ είναι γνωστή για τον γραφειοκρατικό τρόπο που βλέπει τα πράγματα πάντα με στραμένα τα μάτια στον τομέα των υπηρεσιών και όχι της παραγωγής..... (οπότε δεν είναι προτεραιότητα γι αυτήν να έχουν οι κάτοικοι της ενδιαφέρονται στον τομέα του engineering -electronic, mechanical Κλπ)

----------


## antonis_p

Οι συχνότητες της αναλογικής τηλεόρασης που αποδεσμεύτηκαν, χρησιμοποιήθηκαν από κάποια άλλη υπηρεσία
ή ανακοινώθηκε κάτι σχετικό;

Πάντως ούτε και πειρατές τις κατέλαβαν, από όσο ξέρω.

----------


## nick1974

Αυτό πάντως που λατρεύω είναι το σύνθημα των υποστηρικτών "ΨΗΦΙΑΚΉ ΠΟΙΌΤΗΤΑ" 
Η συγκεκριμένη φράση δεν είναι εφεύρεση του παπά αφού ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί κατά κόρον την εποχή του cd (τότε τη χαψαμε αρκετοί αμασσητη).
Το τρύπιο ασημένιο σουβερ βέβαια πήγε αδιαβαστο όπως του άξιζε όμως το dab δε θα ψωφισει μόνο του αλλά θα θάψει και το ραδιόφωνο σα μεσο

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## electron

Εγώ πάλι αναρωτιέμαι πως δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε το προφανές. Ότι δηλαδή δεν ενδιαφέρονται ούτε για την ψηφιακή ποιότητα, ούτε για λόγους καθαρά τεχνικούς. Όλο το θέμα είναι πως να τα οικονομήσει το κράτος και να υπάρχει πλήρης έλεγχος. Αυτό θα το καταλάβουμε κάποτε;;;;;

----------

nick1974 (07-05-18)

----------


## nick1974

Ας βάλουν τον πολακη τότε να το διεκπεραιώσει που χει υψηλής ποιότητας εμπειρία στις μπούρδες, όπως προκειμένου να φορολογήσει τα υγρά ηλεκτρονικού τσιγάρου βάφτισε τη γλυκερίνη καπνικο προϊόν!!!! η όπως όταν πήγαν να ζητιανεψουν απ' την τρωικα είπε την -καρ...λα κατά την αλλα- "Δράκουλεσκου" για να κανει επικοινωνιακη εντυπωση στους ψηφοφορους του την ιδια στιγμη που το κομμα του της εγλυφε τον κ...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Οι συχνότητες της αναλογικής τηλεόρασης που αποδεσμεύτηκαν, χρησιμοποιήθηκαν από κάποια άλλη υπηρεσία
> ή ανακοινώθηκε κάτι σχετικό;
> 
> Πάντως ούτε και πειρατές τις κατέλαβαν, από όσο ξέρω.



οι κινητές για 4G 

το DAB εδώ και πολλά χρόνια δεν έχει "περπατήσει" όπως το σχεδιάζανε, και σε κάποιες χώρες που το έβαλαν με το ζόρι υπάρχει πολύ γκρίνια.
όσο για τον ψόφο του ραδιοφώνου, δεν χρειάζεται το DAB για να ψοφήσει το κατάφεραν μόνοι τους οι ιδιοκτήτες του.
Προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να ακούσω ράδιο εκτός Αττικής, ας είναι καλά το κινητό και το internet. 
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την TV.

----------


## nepomuk

> Αυτό πάντως που λατρεύω είναι το σύνθημα των υποστηρικτών "ΨΗΦΙΑΚΉ ΠΟΙΌΤΗΤΑ" 
> Η συγκεκριμένη φράση δεν είναι εφεύρεση του παπά αφού ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί κατά κόρον την εποχή του cd (τότε τη χαψαμε αρκετοί αμασσητη).
> Το τρύπιο ασημένιο σουβερ βέβαια πήγε αδιαβαστο όπως του άξιζε όμως το dab δε θα ψωφισει μόνο του αλλά θα θάψει και το ραδιόφωνο σα μεσο
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk






Για το SACD εχετε κατι να πειτε ; Για τα αρχεια HighRes ; Η Ψηφιακη ποιοτητα αφορα πλεον και ΜΟΝΟΝ το τελευταιο σταδιο (ισχυος) εκπομπης .
Για να μην "καβαλαει" ο ενας τον αλλον  και η ληψη απο τους ακροατες να γινεται πολυ πιο ευκολα ενω και οι πομποι προφανως να ειναι 
πολυ μικροτερης ισχυος για την ιδια γεωγραφικη καλυψη .Για τους ακροατες δεν γινονται ολα; Γι αυτους δεν κοπτοντε ολοι ;
Εδω και δεκαετιες το συνολο της εσωτερικης ραδιοφωνικης παραγωγης ειναι ετσι κι αλλοιως ψηφιακο . Οταν παιζεται
Μουσικη αγριως συμπιεσμενη , ποιος φταιει ; 
Σκουπιδια IN , Σκουπιδια Out , αυτο αφορα και τις εκπομπες λογου , ακομα και με τα καλυτερα μικροφωνα και ηχοληπτες.
Αυτονοητα ολα αυτα  , γιατι διαβαζουν και παιδια . Τελος μεχρι Η Ελλας να μεταφερθει στη Βορειο Αμερικη , προτιμωνται τα Ευρωπαικα Προτυπα,
εκπομπης και ληψης.

----------


## nick1974

βρε nepomuk κι απ αυτα ξερεις?
εχεις δει ποτε στη ζωη σου διπλα διπλα μια γεννητρια συχνοτητων, ενα παλμογραφο, ενα analyzer κι ενα thd meter κι εχεις βγαλει και συμπερασματα?

Ασε να απαντησω εγω: ΟΧΙ, απλα τρεχεις οπου δεις να πουλανε χαντρουλες για ιθαγεν.... ....εεεεε... για ευρωπεους ηθελα να πω, και λες : "ΘΕΛΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ", ειτε αυτο λεγετε ευρω (ειμαι βεβαιος πως ετρεχες στα διοδια να σαι απ τους πρωτους που θα ποιασουν αυτο το αριστουργημα) ειτε τεχνολογιες ζωγραφου ειτε dab, και υποθετω πρεπει να ησουν και στην υποστηριξη του σωρρα  (αν δεν ησουν... ...δε ζηταω συγνωμη γιατι τυχαια θα το απεφυγες... ισως ειχες στομαχοπονο εκεινη τη μερα  :Tongue2:  ).
ΑΝ ειχες τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις θα μπορουσαμε να συζητησουμε για τα highres αρχεια καθως και το τι σχεση εχουν με τη ραδιοφωνια, αλλα εσυ δεν εχεις καμια τεχνικη καταρτιση οποτε θα το ριξεις παλι στην κβαντικη και στον παπαρδελο

οσο για το sacd που ανεφερες... ...παλι τρολλαρεις... ελα, εδω σε συμφερει να πεις ΝΑΙ... δε μπορει να σαι θυμα στα παντα στη ζωη σου...

----------


## kioan

> Η Ψηφιακη ποιοτητα αφορα πλεον και ΜΟΝΟΝ το τελευταιο σταδιο (ισχυος) εκπομπης .



Το "ψηφιακό" δεν είναι ποιότητα, αλλά τρόπος αναπαράστασης της πληροφορίας.

Αλλά φαντάζομαι για να γράφεις με τόσο απόλυτο τρόπο θα ξέρεις προφανώς και για τις ψηφιακές μεταδόσεις STL (Studio/Transmitter Link) με lossless αλγόριθμους συμπίεσης, ε;  :Wink: 








> Σκουπιδια IN , Σκουπιδια Out , αυτο αφορα και τις εκπομπες λογου , ακομα και με τα καλυτερα μικροφωνα και ηχοληπτες.



...και που να δεις τι γίνεται στις συζητήσεις, διαδικτυακές ή μη!

----------


## nepomuk

Δυο λογακια σταρατα.
Μερικες μερες πριν τυχαια στην αναμονη στον οδοντιατρο   βλεπω μπροστα μου 
χοντροδετο τομο με την Ιστορια του Ελληνικου Ραδιοφωνου (Χατζηδακη).Οσο προλαβα  τις πρωτες σελιδες...
Τελευταιοι ημασταν  ,  ακουγαμε  ελληνοφωνες εκπομπες απο το Μπαρι , τη Σοφια   , μεχρι κα το Κατοβιτσε.
Στο Dab+  πλεον ας μην ειμαστε οι εσχατοι , του Κοσμου ο περιγελος.
Για εναν ηλεκτρονικο που παιζει τις λαμπες στα δαχτυλα  .. ε  καπου στο παγκο του θα πρεπει να βρισκεται και ενα 
"Universal Player". παραπεταμενο  :Tongue2: 
Να μην χαλασουμε τις καρδιες μας ,οσον αφορα την ασκουμενη Νομισματικη Πολιτικη και το διαμοιρασμο των συχνοτητων ,
βλεπε νεο ψηφιακο "μερισμα " κτλπ .
Τελος οπου  πηγαινω θα πρεπει να με κυνηγαει το Φαντασμα του Ζωγραφου  επειδη του ζηταω να μου παρουσιασει 
10 papers  και πιστοποιησεις και μετα βλεπουμε ;

----------


## nick1974

α ενταξει, μετα απο τα κατατοπιστικα τεχνικα επιχηρρηματα σου ας μπουμε στη φαση του dab


 Τωρα καταλαβαινω γιατι σ αρεσουν τοσο οι τσαρλατανοι


Σημίτης κραδαίνων ευρώ 1.1.2002.jpg

οσο για τις βλακειουλα με τις λαμπες, αυτη η ασχολια δεν εχει να κανει με την επαγγελματικη μου ασχολια ουτε με κανενος εδω μεσα (τι να σε πω? ατομο με iq οπαδου του πζ? ) Αυτο ειναι ενα ΩΡΑΙΟΤΑΤΟ χομπυ, απ αυτα που θα θελε αλλα ποτε δεν καταφερε να αποκτησει το βουρλο σου, γι αυτο εστριψε ετσι τα σωληνακια ωστε να μοιαζουν με ....παρωδια ζευξης συντονισμου (κι επειδη κανενα μπουφος δε το παρατηρησε φαινεται ξεκαθαρα κι η συχνοτητα οτι ειναι ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ γυρω στους 45-60Mhz  :hahahha:  κι επειδη εδω εχουμε και ανθρωπους που ολη τους η ζωη ειναι αποκλειστικα η rf αν πεφτω πολυ εξω ας με διορθωσουν... ΑΥΤΟΙ, ΟΧΙ ΕΣΥ)

----------


## antonis_p

> οι κινητές για 4G



βλέπω πως δεν χρησιμοποιείται κάπου επ'ωφελεία της κινητής τηλεφωνίας αυτή η μπάντα:

http://www.spectrummonitoring.com/frequencies/

----------

mikemtb (07-05-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Κυριε Νικ ειναι πασιγνωστη η συμπαθεια που τρεφεις για τον Εφοπλιστικο Κοσμο της χωρας .

Τα επαγγελματικα σου ταξιδια  , οι αυτοματισμοι σου ειναι πασιγνωστα , σεβομεθα   ειλικρινως κτλπ .
Για τον ηχο ομως  συζηταγαμε  εδω,  εσυ λατρης του λαμπατου , γιατι πεταξες τη μπαλα στην εξεδρα  ;να συνεχισω ;
Το SACD δηλ ενα  καλογραμενο δισκακι πως ακουγεται  απο λαμπατο ενισχυτη ακουστικων σε σχεσει με το αντιστοιχο "κοινο" CD ;
Αυτο ειναι εδω το θεμα μας. 

Κατα τα λοιπα  Παρεξηγησις   με τα  μπικικινια .
Για ενα ΚωλοΝομισμα  ας μην χαλασουμε τις καρδιες μας  , στο φιναλε  ολα εδω θα μεινουνε ,
κανενας δεν τα παιρνει μαζι του .

Ειμαι σχεδον νοκ αουτ , τι νοημα εχει να με κτυπας  συνεχεια στο αδυνατο σημειο ;

----------


## nick1974

κοιτα epomuk... ας μη πηδηξεις κι αυτο το θεμα με ασχετη μπουρδολογια και τρολλιες.
Κατ αρχας εδω δεν ειναι το φορουμ του ζουγκλα η του πζ για να αποτελει βρισια το να ειναι καποιος κοντα στον εφοπλιστικο κοσμο, κι ασε την κλαψα που προσπαθεις να φανεις και θυμα. Αν η συζητησεις αυτες γινοταν στα δικα σου χωραφια θα χαιροσουν να αναψεις τα ξυλα για να καψεις τις κακες μαγισσες.
Και για να τελειωνουμε, εχεις τιποτα να αντιπαραθεσεις ως θετικο στο dab που τοσο αγαπας εκτος οτι ειναι ευρωπαικο προτυπο και νεα τεχνολογια κι ολο αυτο το θορυβο?
ΚΑΠΟΙΟ  Τ Ε Χ Ν Ι Κ Ο  ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ?
ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δε σου αρνηθηκε το διαλογο και την υγειη αντιπαραθεση εδω μεσα, μονος σου αρνεισαι να μπεις σε αυτο τον κοπο

----------


## nepomuk

Τα πλεονεκτηματα του Dab+  ειναι προφανη σε ολους  και κατ αρχην στους ακροατες - καταναλωτες.
Ο καταναλωτης ειναι ο βασιλιας   υπο ΚΣ.

Τεσπα επειδη εδω διαβαζουν και μικρα παιδια  :1 ) Με ενα σμπαρο  πολλα   τρυγονια  - ενας πομπος  πολλα  προγραμματα ..
πολλα  , παρα πολλα  . βλεπε και ψηφιακη  TV  
2) Σημα καμπανα  ..  τλχ   πολυ πιο ευκολα  απο  τα   fm με  μικροτερους  πομπους , οικονομια   ρευματος  κτλπ  , πολυ μικροτερο
περιβαλλοντικο αποτυπωμα  ..    χμ   ...  με μονο αρνητικο  -   τους  εκατονταδες  εκατομυρια  η και δις  σε  αχρηστια   ραδ/κους δεκτες .
αλλα γιατι δεν εχουμε  ακομα  intel 80486dx266 και amiga 2000  ;
3)το Κυριωτερο για τη  χωρα μας :   Δεν θα καβαλαει  ο ενας τον αλλο .
4)  Μακροχρονια  δηλ μολις   αποσβεσθει το αρχικο Κοστος   , ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ  ,στους  ρ/σ  , οποτε   ΙΣΩΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΕΨΟΥΝ  πιο πολλα λεφτα για
προγραμμα   - περιεχομενο  , που ειναι και η ΠΕΜΠΤΟΥΣΙΑ και ενδιαφερει αμεσα τους   καταναλωτες  , που δεν σκοτιζονται για  τα  τεχνικα 
,να  ακουνε  θελουν  ..
αν  ξεχασα  κατι  ...
αααα    ..ψηφιακο μερισμα   ..    συχνοτητες   =  εθνικος πλουτος     μηπως με  το  dab+ θα εχουμε  καλυτερη κατανομη και αξιοποιηση  αυτου του
εν σπανει εθνικου πορου ;
Αν το "γυρισει  " ολη η ευρωπη;   αν καταργησει την μπαντα  των fm εμεις   τι θα κανουμε  ;  ..
βαλτε   εσεις  τα υπολοιπα   ..  
αν βρω κατι αλλο εδω ειμαι

----------


## kioan

nepomuk, το θέμα λέει DAB. 

Θες να συζητήσεις για λυχνίες; Τράβα και άνοιξε ένα νέο θέμα στη σωστή κατηγορία. 

Θες να συζητήσεις για το εθνικό νόμισμα και τους εθνικούς πόρους; Τράβα στον Ουίλς. 

Θες να συζητήσεις για εμπειρίες ακρόασης; Τράβα στο AVClub. 



Κόψε τα εκτός θέματος και τις σπόντες που αποσκοπούν μόνο και μόνο στο να ξεκινήσεις flame war. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

ολα αυτα που ειπες υπαρχουν μια χαρα και λεγονται internet radio.
τα πλεονεκτηματα του DAB σε σχεση με την αναλογικη εκπομπη fm ζητησα να μου πεις.
Επισεις αυτο δεν ειναι τεχνικη αναλυση, ουτε καν τεχνικη προσεγγιση.
Τεχνικη αντιπαραθεση γινεται με καποια στοιχεια.
Το "θελει λιγοτερη ισχυ" ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ασαφες... εισαι σιγουρος πως γνωριζεις τι ισχυ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ για να καλυψει καποιος το λεκανοπεδιο υπο ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ?


επισεις, ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ SACD, 
υπαρχει αναλογικο σημα και ψηφιακο το οποιο μπορει να ειναι απο εντελως ασυμπιεστο, η απο lossless συμπιεσμενο εως τερμα συμπιεσμενο αναλογα τους αλγορυθμους και την ποσοτητα συμπιεσης που χρησιμοποιηθηκαν.
Τα "φυκια για μεταξωτες κορδελες" ειναι για αυτους που αγοραζουν high end καβλωδια

----------


## aktis

Αυτο που δεν ταπώνει ο ενας σταθμος τον άλλο για μένα ειναι σημαντικό .
Λογικα οταν καθιερωθει το DAB στην Ελλάδα θα έχει βγει DAB++...  και οι δέκτες θα είναι όπως είναι τώρα για την  ψηφιακή τηλεόραση , φτηνοί  δηλαδή και αξιοπρεπείς  , 
οπότε δεν νομίζω να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα . 
Το οτι θα υπάρχουν και κάποιοι σταθμοί με άθλια συμπίεση , όπως είναι τώρα στα δορυφορικά αρκετοί 
αυτό δεν μπορεί να είναι λόγος για την μη καθιέρωση του , αρχικά παράλληλα με τα FM και μετά μόνο του .
Ολοι γκρινιάζανε στην αρχή που έπρεπε να αγοράσουν ( καινούριο ) ψηφιακό δέκτη ΤV αλλά απ οτι φαίνεται τώρα καλομάθαμε  και σε λίγο θα θέλουμε  και 4Κ εκπομπές ΤV και ξανά νέους δέκτες!
Οσο για τους ερασιτέχνες ... ολο και κατι θα βγει να εκπέμπουν και αυτοί

----------


## chip

για μένα μία χαρά ήταν η αναλόγική TV! 
και ούτε βλέπω το λόγω για να πάμε σε ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο και να αχριστευθούν όλα τα ραδιόφωνα....
 άσε που με χαλάει ότι δεν θα μπορώ να φτιάξω ένα ραδιόφωνο....

τι καλά ήταν και δεν τα εκιμούσαμε... αναλογιές εκπομπές, κολήσεις με μόλυβδο, εξαρτήματα through hole....

----------


## xristos52athens

> Προσπαθώ να βρω κάποια πληροφορία για το τί θα γίνει η μπάντα των FM και δεν βρίσκω τίποτα.
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι απλά "υπάρχουν και τα μεσαία". Από εκεί ξεκίνησαν όλα. 
> Και έχουν το πλεονέκτημα πως σαν μπάντα είναι σχεδόν άδεια. Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει ένα φορέας (πχ σύλλογος) να διεκδικήσει την νομιμοποίηση ερασιτεχνικών εκπομπών.





*http://www.radioerasitexnisam.gr/*

----------


## xristos52athens

*http://www.radioerasitexnisam.gr/*

----------


## antonis_p

Η μετάβαση σε κάποια νέα τεχνολογία, το ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο εν προκειμένω, δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακή.
Το οτι θα αχρηστευτούν οι δέκτες είναι ένα θέμα αλλά έτσι αχρηστεύτηκαν και οι δέκτες των μεσαίων όταν ξεκίνησαν οι εκπομπές στα fm.
*Όσο δεν επιβάλλεται υποχρεωτική διακοπή των αναλογικών εκπομπών*, θεωρώ πως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Επίσης θα ήθελα να αναμεταδίδονται κάποιοι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί της Αθήνας από την digea προκειμένου να επιτευχθεί η ακρόασή τους σε περιοχές που δεν ακούγονται
(ακόμα και μέσα στην Αττική)
και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αυτό δεν συμβαίνει.

----------


## Kernel Panic

> βλέπω πως δεν χρησιμοποιείται κάπου επ'ωφελεία της κινητής τηλεφωνίας αυτή η μπάντα:
> 
> http://www.spectrummonitoring.com/frequencies/



Κατέβα ποιο κάτω και δες για Ελλάδα.

----------


## mikemtb

> Κατέβα ποιο κάτω και δες για Ελλάδα.



Από 791MHz και πάνω...

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## antonis_p

> Κατέβα ποιο κάτω και δες για Ελλάδα.



Τα τηλεοπτικά VHF είναι χοντρικά από τους 41 μέχρι τους 230 MHz
και τα UHF από τους 471 μέχρι τους 956 MHz, ανάλογα την region και όχι μόνο.

Μέσα στο εύρος των συχνοτήτων που αποδεσμεύτηκαν από την τηλεόραση
όντως υπάρχουν κάποιες συχνότητες που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθούν για την τηλεφωνία
που ίσως και να μην ήταν ούτως ή άλλως κοινές με τηλεοπτικά κανάλια.
Παρόλα αυτά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του εύρους δείχνει να παραμένει ανεκμετάλλευτο, τουλάχιστον για την ώρα.

Η τηλεφωνία δεν χρησιμοποιούσε αυτές τις συχνότητες πριν το switch-off της αναλογικής τηλεόρασης;

BTW να καταθέσω πως είδα εγώ την μετάβαση.
Κατοικώντας σε περιοχή της Βόρειας Αττικής, στον Ευβοϊκό, δεν βλέπαμε αξιόπιστα τηλεόραση.
Υπήρχαν κέντρα εκπομπής σε διάφορες περιοχές της Εύβοιας από όπου προσπαθούσαμε να δούμε τηλεόραση
αλλά κατά κανόνα όχι καλά, τουλάχιστον τα περισσότερα κανάλια.
Με δύο κεραίες και ενισχυτή στοχεύοντας ταυτόχρονα βόρεια την Χαλκίδα και ανατολικά το Αλιβέρι.
Με το switch-off με μία μόνο κεραία και χωρίς ενισχυτή, βλέπουμε "τα πάντα" με την γνωστή ποιότητα.
Αυτά για το τί εισέπραξε ο μέσος τηλεθεατής.

Ραδιοφωνικά δεν ακούγεται κανένας σταθμός της Αθήνας, ίσως μόνο ο ΣΚΑΙ και αυτός όχι πάντα εξίσου ισχυρά
και φυσικά οι τοπικοί σταθμοί της Εύβοιας με ποιότητα προγράμματος και ήχου σταθμών της επαρχίας.
(Καθόλου δημοσιογραφικές εκπομπές, ποιότητα ήχου διαφόρων επιπέδων).
Όποιος ξέρει να χρησιμοποιήσει το PC του ή το κινητό του για να ακούσει ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς της Αθήνας, το κάνει.
Οι υπόλοιποι βολεύονται με σταθμούς που παίζουν πανηγύρια, νησιώτικα κλπ
και φυσικά κανείς δεν επενδύει σε αγορά ακριβού δέκτη προκειμένου να χαρεί καλό αναλογικό ήχο.
Όλα τα παραπάνω 40-45 χιλιόμετρα από την Αθήνα.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

θα συμφωνησω με τους υπωλοιπους σε ενα σημειο ,και ναι ολα εγιναν για το χρημα για την εμποροποιηση ,μαρκετινκ,κακη ποιοτητα δεκτη ,ωστε πανω στο χρονο χαλαει αν εισαι και λιγο μουλιαπας και κανεις καμια αποτομη κηνηση παει, ομως ηπαρχουν και τα καλα πχ, με ενα καλοδιακι το βαζω και πιανει ,γιατι πχ στην σαντορηνη που ειχα κανει φανταρακι,πιαναμε μονο ερτ1 και σταρ δεν ειμαστε ελληνες εμεις? αλλα πρεπει να υπαρχει και μια σχετικη ποιοτητα αυτο ειναι που φοβαται/δεν γουσταρει ο κοσμος το οτι θα αχρηστευθουν μερικοι καλοι δεκτες ,ναι ειναι προβλημα.

----------


## monoxromos

Αν τηρηθούν ορισμένες τεχνικές και συμβατικές υποχρεώσεις του παρόχου ίσως είναι καλύτερα.
Για παράδειγμα υπάρχει όρος στον διαγωνισμό παρόχου που λέει ότι στο οικόπεδο Α όπου και αν  βρεθείς θα ακούς την εκπομπή του συνδρομητή -Σταθμού γιατί ο πάροχος θα έχει  μια σειρά ψηφιακών αναμεταδοτών ώστε να καλύπτει γεωγραφικά το 70-80% της γεωγραφικής έκτασης του οικοπέδου.
Επομένως αν εκπέμπεις τώρα FM από την Λιβαδειά και δεν ακούγεσαι στην Θήβα, ο πάροχος θα σε καλύπτει με ανεπαίσθητη αλλαγή λήψης από άλλο κέντρο εκπομπής.
Αν  τηρηθούν αυτά είναι πολύ θετικό και θα σταματήσουν οι εκπομπές με μηχανήματα της πλάκας από άθλια και επικίνδυνα κέντρα εκπομπής.
Αυτά σε βάθος  τριετίας βέβαια το λιγότερο .
Ήδη πάντως κυβερνητικά στελέχη συζητούν με πολυεθνικές για την εισαγωγή στην Ελλάδα ψηφιακών δεκτών.
Οψόμεθα.

----------


## nick1974

Αυτα ειναι οντως λογικα επιχηρηματα, αλλα ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ οτι θα εστεκαν πριν καμια δεκαετια.
Σημερα ΟΛΟΙ (μεχρι κι η πεθερα μου) ξερουν να ποιασουν ΟΛΟΥΣ τους σταθμους του πλανητη, και οχι μονο ραδιοφωνικους, απ το κινητο τους.
Επισεις ΟΛΟΙ εχουν προγραμματα το λιγοτερο για 1 Gb / μηνα (ακομα και οι καρτοκινητη με ενα δεκαρικο δινει 5Gb, τουλαχιστο της wind) ενω τα σχεδον παντου υπαρχει 4g δικτυο  οποτε ειλικρινα δε καταλαβαινω ποιος ο λογος της εκτελεσης των FM και της υποχρεωσης για μεταβαση σε ενα μεσο το οποιο ΗΔΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ σε απειρες φορες πιο εξελιγμενη μορφη?

----------


## nepomuk

Μια παρεμβαση θα ηθελα να κανω ,εκ μερους της πεθερας μου , στην αλλη ακρη της γης
που ως συζυγος τοπικου μικροκαναλαρχη δεν αντιμετωπιζει θεματα ληψεως οπτικοακουστικων προγραμματων.
Ειτε On ειτε offline.
Οι περισσοτερες πεθερες ομως στα  καθ'ημας  ειναι ψηφιακα αναλφαβητες .
Αυτο το γνωριζουν οι εγχωριοι η και ομογενεις υποψηφιοι Καναλαρχες και σφαζονται
για μια  αδεια  στα  ερτζιανα   για  να  εκπεμπουν "ελευθερο" και "δωρεαν" προγραμμα στο Ποπολο.
Στη δε επαρχια  πλην δημου Τρικκαιων οπου ηγειται της ψηφιακης μεταβασης , του e-government κτλπ 
ο αναλφαβητισμος "θεριζει".
Επομενως  η ιδια σφαγη προβλεπεται και για τα  ραδιοΕρτζιανα.
Οσο για  Dab+  δεκτες , τι ψυχη εχει  ενα 20σαρικο ;
Τεσπα υπαρχουν λυσεις για ολα τα  βαλαντια
https://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/dab-radio-adaptor

----------


## antonis_p

Η ηλικία των 50 είναι κατά προσέγγιση η γραμμή εκείνη μετά την οποία οι Έλληνες στην πλειοψηφία τους δεν ξέρουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν Η/Υ.
Μετά τα 65 δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τα κουμπιά του remote control της τηλεόρασης στο σύνολό τους!

Είναι αλήθεια πως αν χρειαστεί να χρησιμοποιήσουν ένα ράδιο με περισσότερα κουμπιά από το volume και το περιστροφικό του συντονισμού, θα μπλέξουν και θα μπλέξουμε άσχημα.
Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα.

----------


## Kernel Panic

Έχω διαπιστώσει είναι οτι αυτός που τον ενδιαφέρει το περιεχόμενο, θα βρει τον τρόπο να μάθει το μπλιμπλίκι ώστε να ακούει τον Προτοσάλτε και τον Μπάμπη ψηφιακά να μιλάνε μπροστά στα neumann.
Αν δεν γεμίσουν όλα τα ΙΧ με δέκτες DAB, αν δεν ενσωματωθούν στα Home cinema και στα κινητά, αν δεν πέσουν οι τιμές δραματικά στα φορητά, δεν βλέπω μέλλον. 
Που να θίξω και το θέμα για τις επενδύσεις εξοπλισμού που πρέπει να γίνουν, από τους απρόθυμους να βάλουν το χέρι στην τσέπη, ιδιοκτήτες Ρ/Σ.
Αν ξεκινήσουν ΤΩΡΑ να υλοποιούνται όλα τα παραπάνω, σε 10 χρόνια θα μπορούμε να ΑΡΧΊΣΟΥΜΕ να μιλάμε για μετάβαση σε DAB ή ότι άλλο ψηφιακό.
Η τωρινή κουβέντα για μετάβαση είναι για να κατανάλωση και μόνο.
Καλημέρα σε σας και τις πεθερές (και την δική μου) που μάθανε σε μια μέρα το FB, την δεύτερη να μοιράζονται τα πάντα όλα και να κάνουν ανάρτηση σε τοίχους κ.λ.π

----------


## antonis_p

Αν υπήρχε κάποια σοβαρότητα θα μπορούσαν πχ να έχουν υποχρεωθεί οι εισαγωγείς αυτοκινήτων
να τα εφοδιάζουν με DAB δέκτες.
Όταν έρθει η ώρα θα προσπαθεί ο κόσμος να ακούσει με κινεζιές.

----------


## nepomuk

Για οποιον τυχον ηθελε να ειναι ενημερωμενος , μιλαμε πλεον Μονον για DAB+.
ΤΟ + κανει τη διαφορα  αφου το "απλο νετο σκετο dab ειναι ασυμβατο με το DAB+
Πχ ενας AVR 9ετιας που ετυχε να πεσει στα χερια μου ,εχει Dab ,αλλα πλεον ειναι 
αχρηστο.
Οι εκπομπες ξεκινησαν σε Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη ,επομενως αγοραζουμε μονον 
DAB+. Η πιο απλη ,φτηνη "τσιπικη" λυση ειναι ενας ανταπτορας  για τον αναπτηρα του
αυτοκινητου   σαν τα mp3   FM transmitter . 
Εφ'οσον η υφισταμενη κεφαλη του ηχοσυστηματος μας  δεν δεχεται στικακια ,(micro)SD
κτλπ , να η ευκαιρια να απαλλαγουμε  απο τα cd δισκακια , επιλεγοντας εναν Dab+ ανταπτορα
με υποδοχη SD . Με εναν σμπαρο ,δυο τρυγονια.
Απο τα  FM ομως θα παρει πολλα χρονια  να απαλλαγουμε.

----------


## kioan

> Η πιο απλη ,φτηνη "τσιπικη" λυση ειναι ενας ανταπτορας  για τον αναπτηρα του αυτοκινητου   σαν τα mp3   FM transmitter.



Άρα στο όνομα της ανώτερης ποιότητας ήχου κλπ, μάλλον οδηγούμαστε σε μια βεβιασμένη υλοποίηση (επιβολή κλεισίματος FM αναμεταδοτών) που θα αναγκάσει την συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ακροατών να ακούνε το ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο μέσω αναλογικής εκπομπής από πομπό αμφιβόλου ποιότητας κλπ  :Lol:  Μιλάμε για μοναδική εμπειρία ακρόασης!  :Lol: 

Επίσης αν ο καθένας γύρω μας έχει και από ένα DAB-to-FM transmitter στο αυτοκίνητό του, η FM μπάντα που θα απελευθερωθεί μάλλον δεν θα είναι και τόσο καθαρή στο τέλος.

----------

nick1974 (09-05-18)

----------


## Kernel Panic

τα car FM transmitter έχουν ισχύ το πολύ 20mW, μόνα στα φανάρια μπορεί να έχεις παρεμβολή, αλλά για μένα τουλάχιστον, δεν είναι κομψή λύση οπότε δεν παίζει.
η εμπειρία ακρόασης δεν είναι τόσο στην καρασυμπιεσμένη ακρόαση της μουσικής των Ρ/Σ, αλλά στο ότι (θεωρητικά) δεν χάνεις πουθενά τον σταθμό που ακούς σε όλη την περιοχή που έχει δικαίωμα να εκπέμπει.
Απο τη Cdιερα εγώ έχω απαλλαγεί εδώ και χρόνια, συνδέοντας το κινητό είτε με το BT του αυτοκινήτου, είτε με καλώδιο στο AUX.

----------


## nick1974

> Απο τα  FM ομως θα παρει πολλα χρονια  να απαλλαγουμε.




Στο λαιμό σου κάθονται?
Μήπως η ίδια τους η ύπαρξη θίγει τις ευρωπαϊκές σου ευαισθησίες?


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

> Στο λαιμό σου κάθονται?
> Μήπως η ίδια τους η ύπαρξη θίγει τις ευρωπαϊκές σου ευαισθησίες?




Η Συμπλευση με το Δολλαριο ειναι προφανης στα Ναυτιλιακα.
Στους Ευρωπαικους ομως Αιθερες - Ερτζιανα ,ο συντονισμος με το Ερωπαικο κεκτημενο - προτυπα , προκυπτει
δια  Κοινωνικου Αυτοματισμου.


Edit: Επι του κυριως Τεχνικου θεματος αν μπορουσε καποιος να απαντησει σε θεμα (πολυ)Δυσκολης ληψης σηματων Dab+ απο ομορες
χωρες και φυσικα επιτραπεζιους δεκτες με τη συνδρομη εξωτερικης Κεραιας .
Ειμαστε φερ 'ειπειν στη Βορεια Κερκυρα ,τι ειδους κεραια θα βοηθουσε ; Μιλαμε για μπαντα VHF   και θυμαμαι τις κεραιες για τα καναλια 5 και 11
στην αθηνα ,το 5 με καθετη πολωση (; )Εδω τι παιζει ;  Ευχαριστω.

----------


## kioan

> Η Συμπλευση με το Δολλαριο ειναι προφανης στα Ναυτιλιακα.



Αυτά πάλι που κολλάνε με το θέμα; 

Αν θες να μιλήσεις για τα ναυτιλιακά, τράβα στο Rib and Sea. 

Αν θες να μιλήσεις για το δολάριο και τον κοινωνικό αυτοματισμό, τράβα στον Ουίλς. 


Σε θέμα σχετικό με το DAB+ βρίσκεσαι. Περιορίσου σε αυτό. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## antonis_p

Πέρα από το αν λατρεύουμε ή μισούμε το ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο,
έχουν καταγραφεί οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις από τις δοκιμαστικές εκπομπές της ΕΡΤ;

----------


## nepomuk

Οσο παει και Ζυγωνει 

dab+.jpg

*Έτος-ρεκόρ για τις πωλήσεις δεκτών DAB*Σχεδόν 12 εκατομμύρια δέκτες DAB πωλήθηκαν το 2017 στην Ευρώπη και στην περιοχή της Ασίας-Ειρηνικού, που αποτελεί ένα νέο ρεκόρ για ετήσιες πωλήσεις.

Οι αθροιστικές πωλήσεις για δέκτες DAB έχουν πλέον φθάσει τα 65 εκατομμύρια για τις καλυπτόμενες αγορές: Αυστραλία, Βέλγιο, Δανία, Γαλλία, Γερμανία, Ιταλία, Κάτω Χώρες, Νορβηγία, Ελβετία και Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο.
Το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο (36 εκατομμύρια), η Γερμανία (σχεδόν 10 εκατομμύρια) και η Νορβηγία (σχεδόν 6 εκατομμύρια) έχουν τη μεγαλύτερη εγκατεστημένη βάση δεκτών. Έχει σημειωθεί έντονη αύξηση στις πωλήσεις νέων αυτοκινήτων με DAB και τα περισσότερα καινούργια αυτοκίνητα στη Νορβηγία (98%), το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο (89%) και η Ελβετία (85%) έρχονται τώρα με DAB στον βασικό εξοπλισμό. Η κάλυψη του πληθυσμού και των δρόμων είναι σταθερά εδραιωμένη σε όλες τις βασικές αγορές.

https://digitaltvinfo.gr/news/media-...gn=wind-vision

----------


## antonis_p

https://greekdigitaltv.blogspot.gr/2018/04/dab.html

----------


## electron

Δεν ξέρω ωστόσο αν το διαβάσατε, αλλά ο πρώτος διαγωνισμός που έγινε πρίν λίγες μέρες, πήγε άπατος. Το ενδιαφέρον για μια τέτοια επένδυση ήταν σχεδόν ανύπαρκτο, όταν η απόσβεση για τον υλικοτεχνικό εξοπλισμό είναι αβέβαιη.

----------

monoxromos (17-05-18)

----------


## monoxromos

οψόμεθα αλλά χωρίς πολλές ελπίδες.

----------


## antonis_p

https://rfnews.gr/?p=4396

Το άρθρο είναι νέο αλλά το video είναι από τον Ιανουάριο.

----------


## nepomuk

> https://rfnews.gr/?p=4396
> 
> Το άρθρο είναι νέο αλλά το video είναι από τον Ιανουάριο.




"Στις  5-1-2018 άρχισε πειραματικές εκπομπές ψηφιακού ραδιοφωνικού σήματος η  Εθνική Ραδιοφωνία της ΕΡΤ με το σύνολο και των  7 πανελλαδικών  ραδιοφωνικών της προγραμμάτων στον πολυπλέκτη 12C, από το κέντρο  εκπομπής Υμηττού,  με ισχύ 300W, για το λεκανοπέδιο Αττικής."

Οπως και να το κανουμε   τα 300W Ισχυος για την ιδια περιπου γεωγραφικη καλυψη  και για 7 !!! προγραμματα (πρωην σταθμους)  ειναι Πολιτισμος σε σχεση με τις θηριωδεις ισχεις των FM πομπων , οπου  καβαλαει ο ενας τον αλλο και και .....
Μια Κοινωνια οντας σε βαθεια οικονομικη και κοινωνικη κριση επι πολλα ετη ,που εξακολουθει ομως να αλλαζει τα Κινητα  σαν τα πουκαμισα , Ε ...  ας  αλλαξει και ραδιοφωνακια  , υπαρχουν και ανταπτορες , δεν χαθηκε ο κοσμος.
Στο φιναλε   τα  εξοδα  θα  αποσβεσθουν και με το παραπανω σε βραχυ χρονικο διαστημα.

----------


## electron

Γιώργο και στα fm αν υπήρχε ο πολιτισμός και η εφαρμογή κανόνων, δεν θα χρειαζόταν οι θηριώδεις ισχείς. Αλλά δυστυχώς και σ αυτό το κομμάτι επικρατεί αυτός που την έχει...πιο μεγάλη. Συνεπώς δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι θέμα τεχνολογίας αλλά κουλτούρας, νοοτροπίας και εφαρμογής κανόνων.

----------


## SeAfasia

μουσική τι θα παίζουν όλοι οι DAB;

----------


## nick1974

κατα τη γνωμη μου πολυ κακο για το τιποτα...
ΟΛΟΙ οι ηδη υπαρχοντες ραδιοσταθμοι και εκατομμυρια επιπλεον εκπεμπουν μια χαρα internet radio, και μαλιστα πολλοι απο τους γνωστους σταθμους εχουν 1 σταθμο στα fm και 4-5 στο διαδικτυο και φυσικα αυτα τα δυο μεσα μπορουν και συνυπαρχουν ανετα χωρις το ΜΕΛΟΝ (ιντερνετικο ραδιοφωνο) να υπαρχει σε βαρος του ΚΛΑΣΙΚΟΥ.
Το dab αν επικρατησει θα ειναι οτι ηταν το σουβερ... εεε το cd εννοω, για τη μουσικη... ο θανατοις ενος μεσου που δε χρειαζοταν να πεθανει

----------


## SRF

Δυστυχώς παρ' ότι φόρουμ ηλεκτρονικών ... πολλοί "συνάδελφοι" εκφράζουν - γράφουν - κάποια πράγματα τραγικά ! Τα βάζουμε δηλαδή σε ένα "καλάθι" όλα... και προσθέτουμε μιά εττικέτα μετά... πχ "300W"... και πιστεύουμε ότι ξέρουμε τι είπαμε! 
Το αν η "ταμπέλα" γράφει "300W" σημαίνει κάτι... ? 300 τι? AVG W? CW W? CHP W? PEP W? CFP W? 

Να το πω πιό απλά! Σου λέει στην ταμπέλα 1W ! Τι διαφορά θα υπάρχει στην πραγματκη ισχύ εξόδο τους, αν αυτό είναι σε ένα πομπό FM και έναν πομπό ΑΜ?  
Αν ίναι SSB? CW? 
Και ετά η κρίσμη ερώτηση... Σε ψηφιακές διαορφώσεις όταν σου γραφει η ταμπέλα 1W ειναι ισχύς φέροντος (κατά τα πρότπα των κατά FΜ πομπών)? 
Το PEP σε ψηφιακές δαμορφώσεις τι Crest Factor προβλέπει? Δηλαδή ο πομπός (ενισχυτής του έστω) με ΤΙ ΤΑΞΗ & ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗ είναι και γιατί?

----------


## nepomuk

> Το αν η "ταμπέλα" γράφει "300W" σημαίνει κάτι... ? 300 τι? AVG W? CW W? CHP W? PEP W? CFP W? 
> Να το πω πιό απλά! Σου λέει στην ταμπέλα 1W ! Τι διαφορά θα υπάρχει στην πραγματκη ισχύ εξόδο τους, αν αυτό είναι σε ένα πομπό FM και έναν πομπό ΑΜ?  
> Αν ίναι SSB? CW?




Ολα τα παραπανω σε εναν ασχετο ακουγονται αλαμπουρνεζικα , θα μπορουσες να μας τα κανεις λιανα ;
Δηλ  σε απλα Ελληνικα : Ενας πομπος DAB  "ονομαστικης"  ισχυος 300W για χ γεωγραφικη καλυψη και για μεταδοση μεχρι 6 προγραμματων
καταναλωνει ωριαιως  ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια ας πουμε 0,5 kwh  συνυπολογιζοντας  και τις απωλειες.
Ενασ πομπος FM "ονομαστικης" ισχυος 3 KW για την μεταδοση ενος μονο προγραμματος και εστω για την ιδια γεωγραφικη καλυψη (και ποιοτικα) ,
ποση ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια θα καταναλωσει; μηπως 5kwh /ανα ωρα ; 
Απλη η ερωτηση , απλη και η απαντηση αν μπορουσες να βοηθησεις ,για να καταλαβουμε  και οι πλεον αδαεις.

----------


## nick1974

Ο άσχετος απλα καλύτερα να μην ασχολείται με τεχνικά θέματα.
Ένα ραντάρ 25KW  δεν καταναλώνει πάνω από 100-150 WAh, (ναι βατωρες, δεν ξέχασα κανένα Κ) ένας πομπός AM 25KW μπορεί να καταναλώνει με τη διαμόρφωση  70-100 και παραπάνω  KWAh
Έτσι δύο ακραία παραδείγματα για να καταλάβει ο άσχετος ότι είναι καλύτερα  να αφήσει τα του Καίσαρα στον Καίσαρα, και είναι εξυπνότερο και ασφαλέστερο να ακούει τους γνώστες και οχι να μιλάει, και πόσο μάλλον να ανιπαραθειτει ως "επιχηρηματα"  όσους του πασάρουν "ψηφιακή ποιότητα" και υδρογονα (από τα δυνατά όχι απ' τα  άλλα) και πράσινα αλογα 


(και ναι, ξέρω ότι η έκφραση πρασινα άλογα είναι λάθος αλλά μου κάθεται πιο σωστή απ' τις βλακείες των σταυροφόρων που δε ξέρω καν τι σημαίνουν)


ΥΓ τα παραπάνω φυσικά δεν έχουν στόχο τον κάθε άνθρωπο που δε γνωρίζει κάτι, αλλά τους άσχετους ξερολες που ενώ είναι άσχετοι μας τα χουν κάνει μεταλλαγμένα εικοσακιλα καρπούζια με την επιμονή τους να στηρίζουν με σθένος τις δήθεν "απόψεις" τους σε θέματα τα οποία αγνωουν ακόμα και τις θεμελιώδεις βασικές αρχές τους

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 744

Σήμερα τυχαία άκουσα DAB σε ραδιόφωνο αυτοκινήτου και μπορώ να σας πω ότι απογοητεύτηκα. Χαμηλό bitrate κάκιστη ποιότητα ήχου και οι σταθμοί εξακολουθούν, αν και DAB να υπερσυμπιέζουν το πρόγραμμά τους.

Ασχετοσύνη? Βλακεία? Ερασιτεχνισμός? Δεν ξέρω, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα χειρότερο από ότι το περίμενα...

----------


## antonis_p

> Σήμερα τυχαία άκουσα DAB σε ραδιόφωνο αυτοκινήτου και μπορώ να σας πω ότι απογοητεύτηκα.



Σε ραδιόφωνο DAB ή σε FM με τη βοήθεια dab to fm transmitter;
Αθήνα ή Θεσσαλονίκη; ΕΡΤ ή κάτι άλλο;

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p

http://sv1xv.blogspot.com/2018/04/da...ssaloniki.html

----------


## 744

Στη Θεσσαλονίκη σε ραδιόφωνο DAB (χωρίς μετατροπέα).

Ο φορέας είναι η Sigmacom για τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια με χαμηλό bitrate. H Δημόσια ραδιοφωνία εκπέμπει μάλλον από δικό της πομπό, έχει την καλύτερη ποιότητα μετάδοσης στα FM αλλά και σε DAB. Λόγω του χαμηλού bitrate έχουν χαμηλότερη ποιότητα.

Αν κάποτε ανέβει το bitrate πέρα από τα 128 και εξαφανίσουν την συμπίεση μπορεί να αλλάξω γνώμη για το ψηφιακό "που δεν έχει θόρυβο και παίζει πάντα και παντού δήθεν".

----------


## 744

Αντώνη τώρα είδα τα τεχνικά στοιχεία που πόσταρες.

Η αίσθηση λοιπόν που είχα για την καλύτερη ποιότητα της ΕΡΤ επιβεβαιώνεται από τα νούμερα.

Αλλά έχει δρόμο ακόμα.

----------


## antonis_p

> Αν κάποτε ανέβει το bitrate πέρα από τα *128* και εξαφανίσουν την συμπίεση μπορεί να αλλάξω γνώμη για το ψηφιακό "που δεν έχει θόρυβο και παίζει πάντα και παντού δήθεν".



"Όλα τα ραδιόφωνα μεταδίδονται με ρυθμό *96kbps* και κωδικοποίηση ήχου AAC."

https://digitaltvinfo.gr/news/media-...i-sigmacom-dab

----------


## antonis_p

Τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του ψηφιακού ραδιοφώνου με απλά λόγια

DAB+ for dummies!

Για όσους δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνουν τα προηγούμενα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά, μία σύγκριση με τα γνωστά σε όλους μας mp3 είναι η εύκολη λύση για να γίνει κατανοητός ο τρόπος με τον οποίο θα λειτουργεί το ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο.
Η συνολική ταχύτητα των 2Mbps αφορά τη συχνότητα εκπομπής, δηλαδή όλους τους σταθμούς που εμπεριέχονται σε ένα δίαυλο. Με μία μικρή ανοχή για διόρθωση λαθών στη λήψη (ή όπως ονομάζεται η εν λόγω τεχνολογία, ECC) σημαίνει πως όσοι σταθμοί εκπέμπουν συνολικά από την εν λόγω συχνότητα, θα πρέπει αθροιστικά να έχουν ποιότητα εκπομπής τα 2.000 Kbps. Πρακτικά αυτό σημαίνει πως ένας σταθμός θα μπορεί να εκπέμπει με την ταχύτητα (bitrate) στα 64Kbps (κάντε την αντιστοιχία με την ποιότητα των mp3 που έχετε κάποτε κατεβάσει και εσείς σε κινητό ή υπολογιστή), άλλος στα 32Kbps και άλλος στα 96Kbps. Η πρόσθεση των bitrate κάθε σταθμού δεν θα πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 1800-1900Kbps.
Λόγω της πολύ πιο σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας κωδικοποίησης από αυτή του γνωστού μας mp3 (δηλαδή της κωδικοποίησης HE-AAC v2) θα μπορούσε κανείς να πει πως ένας στερεοφωνικός ήχος στα 128Kbps mp3 είναι αντίστοιχος με 32 Kbps έως 48Kbps HE-AAC v2.
Αυτό πρακτικά σημαίνει πως ένα ενημερωτικό ραδιόφωνο που βασίζεται στην πρόζα και όχι στη μουσική, θα μπορεί να εκπέμπει σε χαμηλότερο bitrate από ένα ραδιόφωνο τύπου Τρίτου Προγράμματος με κλασσική μουσική, που χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη πιστότητα ήχου.
Μέχρι στιγμής, δεν έχουν γίνει γνωστές οι προθέσεις του αρμόδιου υπουργείου για το πόσα ραδιόφωνα θα επιτρέψει να εκπέμπουν σε κάθε δίαυλο, ωστόσο, σίγουρα θα κυμαίνεται στον αριθμό που έχουμε αναφέρει (από 10 έως 18 σε κάθε δίαυλο - συχνότητα).

https://www.corfupress.com/cp/2018/0...F%80%CF%8C-20/

----------


## 744

Πέρα από τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά, που δεν μπορώ να σας πω στην πράξη ποιοί σταθμοί εκπέμπουν σε πιο bitrate, γιατί ο δέκτης δεν δίνει αυτή την πληροφορία, το πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι δεν ακούγονται με τίποτα...

----------


## antonis_p

*Δεν θέλουν το ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο*

14/06/2019


Κανένα ενδιαφέρον για την ανάπτυξη ψηφιακού ραδιοφώνου (DAB Radio) δεν υπάρχει στη χώρα μας από τους ιδιοκτήτες των ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών, παρά τα κίνητρα του κράτους και τις προσκλήσεις της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων. Με εξαίρεση την ΕΡΤ, η οποία έχει αναπτύξει ήδη την υπηρεσία ψηφιακού ραδιοφώνου από τον Υμηττό και έχει τα ραδιόφωνά της στην πλατφόρμα της ψηφιακής εκπομπής, οι ιδιώτες δεν δείχνουν κανέναν ενδιαφέρον.
Ως επιχείρημα χρησιμοποιείται το γεγονός ότι δεν υπάρχουν ψηφιακοί δέκτες στα αυτοκίνητα ή ότι τα ψηφιακά ραδιόφωνα είναι ακριβά. Γεγονός πάντως είναι πως δεν πρόκειται να προχωρήσει και ο διαγωνισμός ψηφιακών συχνοτήτων για το ραδιόφωνο από την Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών κα Ταχυδρομείων.

http://www.typologies.gr/den-theloyn...ako-radiofono/

----------


## electron

Πέρα από όσα σωστά επισημαίνει το άρθρο ένας ακόμη λόγος που γενικά το dab θα ξεχαστεί, είναι το διαδίκτυο που πλέον είναι προσβάσιμο παντού. Επομένως ποιός ο λόγος να εγκαταληφθουν τα ερτζιανά;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Φαίνεται ότι έχουν πληρωθεί πολλά σε δικαιώματα (royalties) και οι εταιρείες δυσκολεύονται να αποσβέσουν λόγω χαμηλής ζήτησης.

----------


## 744

Προσωπικά, αν είναι να έχω την "καταπληκτική" ψηφιακή ποιότητα ήχου και να πληρώσω για αρκετούς δέκτες, μάλλον δεν θα πάρω.

----------


## antonis_p

> Πέρα από όσα σωστά επισημαίνει το άρθρο ένας ακόμη λόγος που γενικά το dab θα ξεχαστεί, είναι το διαδίκτυο που πλέον είναι προσβάσιμο παντού. Επομένως ποιός ο λόγος να εγκαταλειφθούν τα ερτζιανά;



Ένα σημαντικό επιχείρημα που χρησιμοποιούν οι εχθροί του dab είναι πως δεν υπάρχουν αρκετοί δέκτες και πως θα είναι τεράστιο το κόστος για τον καταναλωτή, όπως ήταν και της dtv άλλωστε.

Αυτό όμως ισχύει σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό και στο ιντερνετικό ραδιόφωνο.

----------


## electron

Αντώνη το ίντερνετ όμως έχει εισχωρήσει και στην τελευταία κινητή συσκευή, επομένως έχει κερδίσει έδαφος. Αντιθέτως τα ερτζιανά είναι ακόμη το ίδιο εύκολα προσβάσιμα σχεδόν σε κάθε κινητή συσκευή αλλά και στους ήδη απ' τον κόσμο κατέχοντες απλούς δέκτες.

----------


## antonis_p

Με βάση τις διατάξεις της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης από την 21η Δεκεμβρίου του 2020 τα καινούργια αυτοκίνητα θα πρέπει να έχουν στάνταρ το DAB+.

----------

matthew (13-11-19)

----------


## matthew

Οπότε οι κατασκευαστές αναγκαστικά θα κυκλοφορήσουν συσκευές DAB+ οι οποίες θα ενσωματωθούν στα καινούρια αυτοκίνητα αλλά και στις οικιακές συσκευές.
Το λογικό είναι να μην κυκλοφορήσουν συσκευές που θα έχουν και αναλογικούς δέκτες (AM & FM) μαζί με τους ψηφιακούς DAB+, μιας και απ' ότι φαίνεται οι αναλογικές εκπομπές θα σταματήσουν κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον όταν οι ψηφιακές εκπομπές θα είναι υποχρεωτικές, όπως έγινε και με την ψηφιακή τηλεόραση.

----------


## nick1974

> Με βάση τις διατάξεις της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης από την 21η Δεκεμβρίου του 2020 τα καινούργια αυτοκίνητα θα πρέπει να έχουν στάνταρ το DAB+.



οτι να ναι...
μα εντελως οτι να ναι...
απο ποτε η ΕΕ αποφασιζει και διαταζει τι ραδιοφωνο θα χει ενα αυτοκινητο?  τοσο αρρωστοι ειναι αυτοι οι ανθρωποι? 
Και μιλαμε για 96kbps??????? στο spotify εχουμε σουπερ ποιοτητα 320! (οποτε απλα σκοτωνουν το ραδιοφωνο πριν την ωρα του αφου σε μερικα χρονια θα ασχολουνται με dab οσοι σημερα ασχολουνται με cd και αλλα περιστρεφομενα σουβερ)

εν τω μεταξυ το αρθρο γραφει 

_Η υποχρεωτική χρήση του DAB+, το οποίο εκπέμπει και σε άλλες συχνότητες σε σχέση με αυτές που γνωρίζουμε, έχει σχέση με τις περισσότερες επιλογές ακρόασης που θα έχουν οι καταναλωτές, καθότι στη μπάντα του χωρούν περισσότερες συχνότητες. Ταυτόχρονα οι ακροατές θα απολαμβάνουν κατά κανόνα καλύτερη ποιότητα ήχου, συγκρίσιμη με αυτήν ενός CD.

_ :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 

Το προτυπο CD οπως το βγαλε η Philips εχει bitrate 1411 Kbps  :Lol:

----------


## SRF

> Με βάση τις διατάξεις της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης από την 21η Δεκεμβρίου του 2020 τα καινούργια αυτοκίνητα θα πρέπει να έχουν στάνταρ το DAB+.



Πηγή? υπάρχει?

----------


## nick1974

> Πηγή? υπάρχει?




το χουν γραψει τα ειδησεογραφικα. Πρεπει να ναι αληθινη η ειδηση 

https://www.newsbomb.gr/bombplus/ayt...iakes-syskeyes

https://www.pronews.gr/auto-moto/821...es-apo-ta-teli

https://www.inewsgr.com/367/EE-ypoch...aftokinita.htm

----------


## alpha uk

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...s79Met&ampcf=1

----------


## matthew

Ναι, ισχύει όντως.
https://www.radioworld.com/news-and-...-digital-radio
https://industryeurope.com/digital-r...er-eu-mandate/
Σελίδα 528 στο παρακάτω pdf.
https://www.europarl.europa.eu/doceo/document/A-8-2017-0318-AM-002-002_EN.pdf
Αλλά όμως όπως αναφέρει το παρακάτω pdf, μάλλον θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα για χρήση υβριδικών δεκτών (AM, FM, DAB+ & IP) στα αυτοκίνητα.  :Unsure: 
https://www.worlddab.org/public_docu...pdf?1550057276

----------


## SRF

Όλα τα παραπανω είναι απλά "αναφορές" ! 
Η πηγή, είναι μονον η ΕΕ, όχι όμως στις "προτάσεις" αλλά στην δημοσιευμένη εφαρμοστικών οδηγιών! 
https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-cont...8L1972&from=EN 

Ισχύει μεν... χωρίς υπερβολές δε!

----------


## antonis_p

> Όλα τα παραπανω είναι απλά "αναφορές" ! 
> Η πηγή, είναι μονον η ΕΕ, όχι όμως στις "προτάσεις" αλλά στην δημοσιευμένη εφαρμοστικών οδηγιών! 
> https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-cont...8L1972&from=EN 
> 
> Ισχύει μεν... χωρίς υπερβολές δε!



Είναι τόσο χαμηλό το κόστος που δεν θα έχουν λόγο κάποιες εταιρίες να επιμείνουν να μην το κάνουν.

----------


## SRF

Είναι πάντως ενδιαφέρον το να υποστηρίζουμε και στην ΕΕ (με αποδοχή μας ψηφίζονται οι "οδηγίες" αυτές... εκτός αν είναι ΟΝΤΩΣ ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ με διττή έννοια)! Ειδικότερα δε όταν αυτή η "οδηγία" εξασφαλίζει ουσιαστικά ΚΕΡΔΗ μόνο σε συγκεκριμένες χώρες (παραγωγούς αυτοκινήτων, ραδιοφώνων για αυτά, δικαιώματα πατεντών [Φραουχοφερ], κλπ)! 

Ενω η επιτυχία του συστηματος είναι τοοοοοόσο σπουδαία που χώρες που το έχουν χρόνια κάνουν αυτό... 

"RTΓ's digital radio stations - RTΓ 2XM, RTΓ Pulse, RTΓ Gold, RTΓjr Radio and RTΓ Radio 1 Extra - will cease."

 Όταν δηλαδή το DAB κυριολεκτικά το τελειώνει... η Ιρλανδια! Αλλού το κλείνουν, και εμείς  εδώ προσπαθούμε (παρέα με τα Γερμανάκια αφεντικά μας) δια ροπάλου να το  επιβάλλουμε!

----------


## antonis_p

> Όταν δηλαδή το DAB κυριολεκτικά το τελειώνει... η Ιρλανδια! Αλλού το κλείνουν, και εμείς  εδώ προσπαθούμε (παρέα με τα Γερμανάκια αφεντικά μας) δια ροπάλου να το  επιβάλλουμε!



Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει παντελής αδιαφορία, και από την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση και από αυτήν. Έγινε ένας διαγωνισμός το 2017 που μάλλον έγινε γιατί έπρεπε να γίνει και έκλεισε εκεί.

----------


## antonis_p

http://www.infocom.gr/2018/05/29/cho...diofona/44976/

Ο διαγωνισμός κρίθηκε άγονας το 2018 για τους λόγους που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο

----------


## SRF

Α,ρε antonisp πιστεύω ότι καταλαβαίνεις ότι είμαι αρκετά "εντός των τειχών" στο όλον αυτων των θεμάτων... και ίσως γνωρίζω και μερικά παραπάνω που ΔΕΝ γράφονται εδώ ή αλλού! 
"Αναστολή" έχουμε απλά... 
Εδώ ετοιμάσαν εταιρία ως θυγατήρ της ΕΡΤ προκειμένου να το επιβάλλουν... και ταυτοχρόνως εξασφαλίσουν εσαεί και την ΕΡΤ ως πάροχο εμμέσως που θα έλεγχε πλέον και όλους του ιδιωτικούς με μιάς, και θα τους έκανε και αιμοδότες της (πελατάκια της)! Άσε... μην επεκταθούμε! 

Ο ΜΟΝΟΣ τρόπος να γίνει DAB είναι να δώσουν ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ δικαίωμα να ξεκινήσουν σταθμοί χωρίς μ@λ@κίες "περιφερειών" με 30 κέντρα για κάλυψη υποχρεωτική από άκρου σε άκρου στην περιφέρεια! Το κόστος για αυτό είναι απλά ... τεράστιο ειδικά για επαρχία! 

Αυξητικά... ΜΟΝΟΝ ΤΡΕΛΛΟΣ θα πήγαινε με τέτοιες π@π@ριές που ζητάνε να πάρει πανελλαδικής καλυψης! Εδώ η διζεα και έχει θεμα... 
Μην επεκταθώ γιατί... και οι τοίχοι έχουν αυτιά που λέγανε στο στρατό!

----------


## 007pcservice

Καλή Εβδομάδα,

Σήμερα έλαβα το σήμα σε DAB+ που βλέπετε στην επισυναπτόμενη εικόνα. Από την περιοχή της Λυκόβρυσης με εξωτερική κεραία. Είναι δοκιμές στο κανάλι 8B. Εάν λαμβάνει κανείς αυτό το σήμα απο τα Βόρεια Προάστεια, καλλύτερα με εξωτερική κεραία ας απαντήσει εδώ.

Ευχαριστώ.DR473.jpg

----------

antonis_p (17-11-19), 

Dragonborn (17-11-19)

----------


## 007pcservice

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ περιμένουμε αναφορές λήψεις για τον DR473 στο κανάλι DAB+ 8B, ήδη τον άκουσαν χαλάνδρι και πετρούπολη.

----------


## antonis_p

Ήξερα για swl listeners, όχι για dab listeners!
Τα 14 κανάλια που βλέπω στην λίστα αριστερά, τα ακούς στην Λυκόβρυση;;;

----------


## SRF

> Καλή Εβδομάδα,
> 
> Σήμερα έλαβα το σήμα σε DAB+ που βλέπετε στην επισυναπτόμενη εικόνα. Από την περιοχή της Λυκόβρυσης με εξωτερική κεραία. Είναι δοκιμές στο κανάλι 8B. Εάν λαμβάνει κανείς αυτό το σήμα απο τα Βόρεια Προάστεια, καλλύτερα με εξωτερική κεραία ας απαντήσει εδώ.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.DR473.jpg



Καλές οι δοκιμές σου σε DAB που... "λαμβάνεις" κιόλας, αλλά συμμάζεψε το τηλέφωνό σου από εκεί (στον Βέλβετ) για να μην καταλήξεις(ξουν) "άδοξα" !

----------


## 007pcservice

Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο,
Τον DR473 τον λαμβάνω πλέον και με εσωτερική κεραία στο DAB+ 8B. Πρέπει μάλλον να βγαίνει απο την Πάρνηθα.
DAB_473_RECEPTION.jpg

----------


## 007pcservice

Ο DigitalRadio473 που τον ακούω τέλεια έχει 14 ράδια άριστη ποιότητα ήχου και πολύ ενδιαφέροντα προγράμματα και ελληνικά και ξένα, συντονιστείτε στο κανάλι 8Β και θα με θυμηθείτε. Με κάθετα την κεραία μου έρχετε καλλύτερα. Καλές Ακροάσεις.

----------


## 007pcservice

> Ο DigitalRadio473 που τον ακούω τέλεια έχει 14 ράδια άριστη ποιότητα ήχου και πολύ ενδιαφέροντα προγράμματα και ελληνικά και ξένα, συντονιστείτε στο κανάλι 8Β και θα με θυμηθείτε. Με κάθετα την κεραία μου έρχετε καλλύτερα. Καλές Ακροάσεις.



Αυτός είναι δέκτης!!! https://www.hbh-woolacotts.co.uk/aud...oneer/SX20DABK

----------


## nick1974

Με αυτους τους δεκτες λιγο δυσκολο βεβαια, (δε ξερω καν αν μπορουν να συνδεθουν ψηφιακα σε υπολογιστη) αλλα εχεις κανει τσεκαρισμα αν το limit της ακουστικης ειναι 12 η 16Khz?

----------


## 007pcservice

> Με αυτους τους δεκτες λιγο δυσκολο βεβαια, (δε ξερω καν αν μπορουν να συνδεθουν ψηφιακα σε υπολογιστη) αλλα εχεις κανει τσεκαρισμα αν το limit της ακουστικης ειναι 12 η 16Khz?



Δεν ξέρω αλλά για υπολογιστή καλλύτερα να πάρεις ενα στικάκι usb που βασίζετε στο chip realtek 2832 που είναι και φθηνό.

----------


## antonis_p

> Αυτός είναι δέκτης!!! https://www.hbh-woolacotts.co.uk/aud...oneer/SX20DABK



Για να παίξει εδώ δεν πρέπει  να είναι DAB+ ;

----------


## 007pcservice

PIONEER_SX_20.jpg



> Για να παίξει εδώ δεν πρέπει  να είναι DAB+ ;



Δες την φωτογραφία δεξιά κάτω απο το volume. Είναι DAB+.

----------


## sdoros

Το 8Β δεν το λαμβάνω με εξωτερική V/U κεραία

----------


## 007pcservice

> Το 8Β δεν το λαμβάνω με εξωτερική V/U κεραία



Σε ποιά περιοχή??

----------


## sdoros

Αθήνα ειμαι, δυτικά προάστια.
Η κεραία στην ταράτσα βλέπει και Πάρνηθα και Υμηττό.

----------


## 007pcservice

> Αθήνα ειμαι, δυτικά προάστια.
> Η κεραία στην ταράτσα βλέπει και Πάρνηθα και Υμηττό.



Η κεραία είναι σε κάθετη πόλωση γιατί εγω σε κάθετη τον λαμβάνω καλλύτερα??

----------


## sdoros

Κάθετη είναι η κεραία.
Τα DAB της ΕΡΤ τα ακούω και με ένα εσωτερικό δίπολο.
Από ποια περιοχή λαμβάνεις το 8B και από που εκπέμπει;

----------


## 007pcservice

> Κάθετη είναι η κεραία.
> Τα DAB της ΕΡΤ τα ακούω και με ένα εσωτερικό δίπολο.
> Από ποια περιοχή λαμβάνεις το 8B και από που εκπέμπει;



Λυκόβρυση, δεν ξέρω απο που εκπέμπει. Στά Βορεια Προάστεια τον ακούω καλά.

----------


## 007pcservice

Για δέκτες δείτε https://www.e-shop.gr/eltra-radio-ol...r-p-PER.706519 , https://www.skroutz.gr/s/14372934/Ya...03D-Black.html , https://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...AB%2B&_sacat=0

----------


## 007pcservice

Δέκτες dab+ για το αυτοκινητο. https://www.skroutz.gr/c/312/radiocd...?keyphrase=dab

----------


## sdoros

Αν ακούει κάποιος άλλος τα DAB στο 8Β ας μας πει την περιοχή του.

----------


## picdev

η ποιότητα πως ειναι ?

----------


## 007pcservice

> η ποιότητα πως ειναι ?



Πάρα πολύ καλή.

----------


## nick1974

> η ποιότητα πως ειναι ?



Οπως και να ναι αποκλειεται να ποιανει τα 320Kbps του Spotify και το unlimited του internet radio (196-320 συνηθως) οποτε μαλλον ειναι τεχνολογια που θα παιξει λιγο οπως ηταν κατι mini disk, κατι sacd και διαφορα αλλα που οταν βγηκαν ηταν ηδη ξεπερασμενα.
Το υπουργειο ψηφιακης πολιτικης λεει παντως πως με το DAB+ θα μπορουν να υπαρχουν νομιζω 900 περισσοτεροι σταθμοι, τεχνικα τουλαχιστο, αλλα ποσοι θα ενδιαφερθουν? (ο RED FM πχ αυτη εδω και χρονια εχει 1 μοναδικο σταθμο στα FM ενω στο internet εχει 5 διαφορετικους με πολυ πιο ποικιλο προγραμμα και καλυτερη ποιοτητα. Σιγα μην παρει 5 αδειες για να εκπεμπει σε dab!!!! Ο Rock FM εχει μεν ενα σταθμο στο internet -τον ιδιο που εχει και στα FM- αλλα εχει και οτι θες απο επαναληψεις διαθεσιμες και μαλιστα με 320Kbps ... Μια βολτα με ενα radio garden βλεπεις ανετα πως ακομα και τοπικοι σταθμοι διαφορων περιοχων στο ιντερνετικο κομματι τους εχουν διαφορες επιλογες ποιοτητας ωστε να επιλεξει ο χρηστης αναλογα τα data που εχει διαθεσιμα, το dab τι απ ολα αυτα θα προσφερει?

----------

mikemtb (01-12-19)

----------


## 007pcservice

> Οπως και να ναι αποκλειεται να ποιανει τα 320Kbps του Spotify και το unlimited του internet radio (196-320 συνηθως) οποτε μαλλον ειναι τεχνολογια που θα παιξει λιγο οπως ηταν κατι mini disk, κατι sacd και διαφορα αλλα που οταν βγηκαν ηταν ηδη ξεπερασμενα.
> Το υπουργειο ψηφιακης πολιτικης λεει παντως πως με το DAB+ θα μπορουν να υπαρχουν νομιζω 900 περισσοτεροι σταθμοι, τεχνικα τουλαχιστο, αλλα ποσοι θα ενδιαφερθουν? (ο RED FM πχ αυτη εδω και χρονια εχει 1 μοναδικο σταθμο στα FM ενω στο internet εχει 5 διαφορετικους με πολυ πιο ποικιλο προγραμμα και καλυτερη ποιοτητα. Σιγα μην παρει 5 αδειες για να εκπεμπει σε dab!!!! Ο Rock FM εχει μεν ενα σταθμο στο internet -τον ιδιο που εχει και στα FM- αλλα εχει και οτι θες απο επαναληψεις διαθεσιμες και μαλιστα με 320Kbps ... Μια βολτα με ενα radio garden βλεπεις ανετα πως ακομα και τοπικοι σταθμοι διαφορων περιοχων στο ιντερνετικο κομματι τους εχουν διαφορες επιλογες ποιοτητας ωστε να επιλεξει ο χρηστης αναλογα τα data που εχει διαθεσιμα, το dab τι απ ολα αυτα θα προσφερει?



Καλό Μήνα, χωρίς παρεξήγηση με την λογική σου θα είχαμε ακόμα αναλογική τηλεόραση, γιατι θα προτιμούσαμε την δορυφορική, την καλωδιακή τηλεόραση, ή θα βλέπαμε ταινίες σε BLUE-RAY!!!! Σε πάρα πολλές χώρες της Ευρώπης έχει καθιερωθεί το DAB+. Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι η Πολιτεία πρέπει να δώσει κίνητρα για να προχωρήσει η νέα τεχνολογία.

----------


## nick1974

> Καλό Μήνα, χωρίς παρεξήγηση με την λογική σου θα είχαμε ακόμα αναλογική τηλεόραση, γιατι θα προτιμούσαμε την δορυφορική, την καλωδιακή τηλεόραση, ή θα βλέπαμε ταινίες σε BLUE-RAY!!!! Σε πάρα πολλές χώρες της Ευρώπης έχει καθιερωθεί το DAB+. Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι η Πολιτεία πρέπει να δώσει κίνητρα για να προχωρήσει η νέα τεχνολογία.




τωρα αν σου πω την αποψη μου για την τηλεοραση θα με πεις κακο, αλλα αν εξαιρεσουμε κατι νοικοκυρες που αποχαυνωνονται με τα πρωιναδικα και κατι χαζοπαιχνιδια, ποιος βλεπει πια τηλεοραση? (δε λεω netflix η οτιδηποτε αλλο με ταινιες κτλ αλλα για αυτο που ποιανει ο τηλεοπτικος δεκτης χωρις να εχει συνδεθει με τιποτε αλλο εκτος απο μια κεραια)
Εγω βλεπω οτι ακομα και οι τηλεμαιντανοι το καταλαβαινουν και εχουν ολοι τους προσωπικα blogs και καναλια στο youtube μηπως και κατα τυχη τους προσεξει κανεις.
Απ οσους γνωριζω οι μονοι που ασχολουνται ειναι οσοι βλεπουν αθλητικα αλλα κι αυτοι απο συνδρομητικα, οποτε μαλλον ηταν αστοχο (η ισως εντελως ευστοχο) το να το παρομοιασεις με την τηλεοραση

----------


## 007pcservice

Κεραία VHF κάνει και για DAB + με κάθετη πόλωση με μόνο 8 ευρώ.
https://www.supershopping.gr/index.p...f=bestprice.gr

----------


## 007pcservice

Καλό ΣαββατοΚυριακο και Καλές Γιορτές. Για Καλή Λύψη σε DAB σταθμούς φροντίστε καλλύτερα να βάλετε ειδική DAB κεραία οχι στο παμπριζ αλλα στην οροφη του αυτοκινητου. Ρωτηστε σχετικα τον τεχνικο που έκανε ή θα σας κανει την εγκατασταση για το ποια κεραια ταιριαζει ανάλογα με τον τυπο του δεκτη σας. Εάν δηλαδη ταιριάζουν τα βύσματα.

----------


## electron

Πολύ καημός μ'αυτό το dab , αλλά όπως ειπώθηκε, βλέπω να έχει τη τύχη του mini disc και ανάλογων τεχνολογιών που πριν προλάβουν να λανσαριστούν τις είχαν ήδη προσπεράσει. Αν δε δοθούν κίνητρα στον κόσμο αλλά και στους ιδιοκτήτες σταθμών, το όλο εγχείρημα θα βαλτώσει. Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί.

----------

mikemtb (06-12-19)

----------


## 744

Στα νέα αυτοκίνητα φαίνεται η τάση να τοποθετούνται δέκτες DAB αλλά αν δεν υπάρχουν σταθμοί, ποιό το νόημα? Όπως είπε και ο συνονόματος πριν, δεν θα έχει μέλλον.

Πάντως, η χαρά να φτιάξει κανείς ένα δέκτη από την αρχή χάνεται και αυτή...

Κάποτε που είχα περισσότερο χρόνο έκανα διάφορους δέκτες, με απλά τρανσίστορ, μετά με Dual Mosfet στο RF στάδιο, μετά και με PLL για ακρίβεια στο συντονισμό. Μαγεία η διαδικασία συντονισμού και ρυθμίσεων για μέση κλπ. Με το DAB, αν τελικά προχωρήσει, θα πάρεις ένα κινέζικο module και θα "κάνεις" δέκτη.

Οι καιροί αλλάζουν.

----------


## antonis_p

> Στα νέα αυτοκίνητα φαίνεται η τάση να τοποθετούνται δέκτες DAB αλλά αν δεν υπάρχουν σταθμοί, ποιό το νόημα? Όπως είπε και ο συνονόματος πριν, *δεν θα έχει μέλλον*.



*Πέμπτη, 22 Φεβρουαρίου 2018** | 12:31*
*Στο 50% της Ευρώπης επεκτάθηκε το DAB+*

https://digitaltvinfo.gr/news/media-...tathike-to-dab

----------

matthew (06-12-19)

----------


## matthew

Απ' ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα το ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο είναι μονόδρομος για το μέλλον και θα το επιβάλουν όσο και να γκρινιάζει ο κόσμος, όπως έγινε και με την ψηφιακή τηλεόραση.
Οι ιδιοκτήτες ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών FM δεν μπορούν να το σταματήσουν και όταν θα δοθούν οι άδειες λειτουργίας για τα ψηφιακά κανάλια, είτε θα μεταβούν στην πλατφόρμα είτε θα μείνουν χωρίς σταθμούς.

----------


## 744

Στην Θεσσαλονίκη τουλάχιστον, η μπάντα των FM φαίνεται να είναι πιο χαλαρή τελευταία γιατί έχουν κλείσει αρκετοί σταθμοί. Κάποιοι, όπως ο Republic π.χ., "εκπέμπουν" πια μόνο στο internet. Αν δεν μπορούν με τα σημερινά δεδομένα να μείνουν στον "αέρα", με τα αυξημένα ποσά αδειοδότησης του DAB+ πως θα επιβιώσουν?

----------


## matthew

> Αν δεν μπορούν με τα σημερινά δεδομένα να μείνουν στον "αέρα", με τα αυξημένα ποσά αδειοδότησης του DAB+ πως θα επιβιώσουν?



Απλά δεν θα επιβιώσουν όσοι δεν θα μπορέσουν και θα μείνουν χωρίς σταθμούς όπως είπα. Αλλά θα βρεθούν άλλοι που θα μπορούν να βγάλουν άδειες. Πάντα (θα) βρίσκονται κάποιοι άλλοι που (θα) μπορούν, εφόσον υπάρχουν συμφέροντα...

----------


## electron

Ματθαίο αυτό που είπες πιο πάνω είναι πολύ σωστό, "δια της επιβολής", περνάνε κάτι που δεν έχουν σκεφτεί τι όφελος μπορεί να έχει για τον κόσμο. Τώρα αν σχολιάσουμε για το πως τα σημερινά fm θα ήταν καλύτερα, πολύ απλά θα επαναλάβω κάτι που έχω πει. Ακόμη κι αυτά τα πολύπαθα ερτζιανά θα χωρούσαν περισσότερους σταθμούς αν: 1) υπήρχε τήρηση των κανόνων ισχύος, 2)τήρηση της μεγίστης απόκλισης διαμόρφωσης, 3)σωστού κεραιοσύστηματος. Το Dab από την άλλη θα γίνει το μέσον για τους λίγους που θα ακούμε αυτό που θέλουνε. Τα υπόλοιπα περί ποιότητας ήχου και περισσότερων επιλογών, τα ακούω βερεσέ.

----------


## matthew

Λοιπόν, η πρόβλεψή μου για το μέλλον είναι ότι όλα αυτά (ψηφιακή τηλεόραση & ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο) είναι απλά ένα μεταβατικό στάδιο μέχρι ο πλανήτης να γίνει απόλυτα ευρυζωνικός, δηλαδή να καλυφθεί πλήρως από το ίντερνετ, σε όποιο στάδιο θα βρίσκεται τότε (5G, 6G, 7G ή νG, όπου ν ανήκει στο σύνολο των φυσικών αριθμών Ν σύμφωνα με την άλγεβρα) και τα πάντα όλα μα όλα για όλα, θα μεταδίδονται μέσω ευρυζωνικών δικτύων πράγμα που σημαίνει πλήρη καταστολή οποιονδήποτε εμπορικών εκπομπών πλην των στρατιωτικών εφαρμογών βεβαίως βεβαίως. Αυτάάά!  :whistle:

----------


## nick1974

> Λοιπόν, η πρόβλεψή μου για το μέλλον είναι ότι όλα αυτά (ψηφιακή τηλεόραση & ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο) είναι απλά ένα μεταβατικό στάδιο μέχρι ο πλανήτης να γίνει απόλυτα ευρυζωνικός, δηλαδή να καλυφθεί πλήρως από το ίντερνετ, σε όποιο στάδιο θα βρίσκεται τότε (5G, 6G, 7G ή νG, όπου ν ανήκει στο σύνολο των φυσικών αριθμών Ν σύμφωνα με την άλγεβρα) και τα πάντα όλα μα όλα για όλα, θα μεταδίδονται μέσω ευρυζωνικών δικτύων πράγμα που σημαίνει πλήρη καταστολή οποιονδήποτε εμπορικών εκπομπών πλην των στρατιωτικών εφαρμογών βεβαίως βεβαίως. Αυτάάά!



100% αυτο ειναι σωστο, και ηδη ετσι κι αλλιως πιστευω το spotify/internet radio εναντι ερτζιανων πρπει να ειναι πανω απο 70-30, (προσωπικα εχω πολλα χρονια να ακουσω ραδιοφωνο, και καμια φορα που ακουω τον red εχει πολυ καλυτερο προγραμμα στο ιντερνετικο του, αφου εχει 5 σταθμους κι οχι εναν οπως εχει στα fm) οποτε ειναι τελειως ακυρο αυτο το μεταβατικο σταδιο που τους βαζει να ξηλωθουν χωρις κανενα μελλον και καμια περιπτωση πραγματικης αποσβεσης.

----------


## matthew

Αυτό το μεταβατικό στάδιο θα διαρκέσει αρκετά χρόνια. Απλά είναι αναγκαίο ώστε να καλύψει το χρονικό κενό μέχρι τότε. Αυτό γίνεται γιατί τα δεδομένα που πρέπει να μεταδοθούν στη σημερινή εποχή (πολυπλεξία καναλιών με εικόνα HD και ήχο Dolby Surround κλπ) έχουν ξεπεράσει το όριο της αναλογικής εκπομπής και γι' αυτό μεταβαίνουμε στην εκπομπή ψηφιακού σήματος. Απλά κάποια στιγμή αργότερα στο μέλλον που θα πάμε σε 4K, 6K, 8K ή νK, τότε και η εκπομπή ψηφιακού σήματος θα έχει φτάσει στο όριο μετάδοσης των αντίστοιχων πληροφοριών και πλέον η ευρυζωνική μετάδοση θα είναι αναγκαστικά μονόδρομος και πάλι ώστε να καλυφθεί ο όγκος των δεδομένων που χρειάζεται να μεταδοθούν. Δεν είναι τυχαίο άλλωστε ότι οι μεγάλες εταιρίες επενδύουν στην ιντερνετική τηλεόραση (Netflix, Apple TV, Disney Plus).

----------


## 007pcservice

Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο. Χρόνια Πολλά στους Αντώνηδες και στους Θανάσηδες. Μετά απο μία σάρωση στην μπάντα των DAB ξανακουσα βελτιωμένο το DigitalRadio 473 ΣΤΟ 8Β ΜΕ 14 ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΑ. ΚΑΛΕΣ ΑΚΡΟΑΣΕΙΣ.
dab473.jpg

----------


## 007pcservice

Καλό ΣαββατοΚύριακο,
Μετά απο ενημέρωση που είχα απο αυτόν που έχει τον DigitalRadio473 (Κανάλι 8Β) εκπομπές θα γίνονται καθημερινά απο τις 17:00 έως τις 24:00 όποτε είναι τεχνικά αυτό δυνατό. Η ισχύς είναι αρκετή ώστε να καλύψει μεγάλο μέρος του Λεκανοπεδίου Αττικής ειδικά για όσους έχουν εξωτερική κεραία ή βρίσκονται σε ψηλά σημεία με εσωτερική κεραία. Ηδη υπήρχαν αναφορές λήψεις ακόμα και απο την Ηλιούπολη και τον Αγιο Δημήτριο με εσωτερική κεραία σε ψηλά σημεία. Μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει η ποιότητα του δέκτη και της κεραίας λήψης. Απο ότι μου είπε η πόλωση είναι κάθετη και κέντρο εκπομπής στα Βόρεια Προάστεια Αττικής.
ΚΑΛΕΣ ΑΚΡΟΑΣΕΙΣ.

----------


## matthew

> Μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει η ποιότητα του δέκτη και της κεραίας λήψης.



Καλά αυτό ισχύει γενικά για όλα τα ραδιοσυστήματα. Δεν είναι ίδιοι όλοι οι δέκτες, όπως επίσης ούτε και οι κεραίες.

----------


## 007pcservice

Ο DigitalRadio473 όπως μου είπε λόγω του ΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΠΙΤΙ θα εκπέμπει απο εδώ και πέρα σε 24ωρη βάση. Για να περάσουμε ευχάριστα αυτές τις ώρες.
Φτηνό δέκτη dab+ 24 ευρώ μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ. https://www.bitprice.gr/%CE%B5%CE%B9...tX2AAomtugEMOs

----------


## 007pcservice

> Ο DigitalRadio473 όπως μου είπε λόγω του ΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΠΙΤΙ θα εκπέμπει απο εδώ και πέρα σε 24ωρη βάση. Για να περάσουμε ευχάριστα αυτές τις ώρες.
> Φτηνό δέκτη dab+ 24 ευρώ μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ. https://www.bitprice.gr/%CE%B5%CE%B9...tX2AAomtugEMOs



Και με ενχρωμη οθόνη με 52 ευρώ απο εδω.https://www.amazon.de/TechniSat-Digital-Radio-HiFi-Anlagen-AV-Receivern-Empfangsteil-Schwarz/dp/B07H652RCG

----------


## 007pcservice

Καλή Ανάσταση με υγεία.
Χωρίς να θέλω να γίνομε βαρετός θα ήθελα να κάνω μια μικρή παρουσίαση του Digital Radio 473. Είναι μια προσπάθεια των φίλων του καλού και ποιοτικού ψηφιακού ραδιοφώνου που μετά από δοκιμές εκπέμπει σε 24ωρη βάση όποτε είναι αυτό τεχνικά δυνατό, από τα Βόρεια Προάστια της Αττικής με 14 ράδια στο κανάλι 8Β (197,6 Mhz) σε DAB+. Συγκεκριμένα μεταδίδει :
1) To 1st Greek New Age Radio με New Age κυρίως μουσική σε 128 kBit/s.
2) Το Classic Rock Florida με Rock μουσική σε 128 kBit/s.
3) Το Envy Radio με Pop μουσική σε 128 kBit/s.
4) To Radio Gold με Rock μουσική σε 64 kBit/s.
5) To Greek Oldies με παλιές Ελληνικές επιτυχίες σε 128 kBit/s.
6) To Soul Central με Soul μουσική σε 128 kBit/s.
7) To Melody Vintage με Γαλλική μουσική σε 128 kBit/s.
 :Cool:  To More 103 με 80's επιτυχίες σε 128 kBit/s.
9) To Radio 2.0 με Ιταλική κυρίως μουσική σε 128 kBit/s High Quality.
10) To Radio Stad με Pop μουσική σε 128 kBit/s.
11) To Sok 104.8 με Ελληνική μουσική σε 128 kBit/s.
12) To Swiss Jazz με Jazz μουσική σε 128 kBit/s.
13) To Velvet Radio με Ξένες Oldies επιτυχίες σε 128 kBit/s.
14) Viva Radio με Ελληνικά Λαικά κυρίως τραγούδια σε 128 kBit/s.
Όπως μου είπαν οι διαχειριστές αυτού του εγχειρήματος ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΕΚΤΗ DAB+ να δώσουν αναφορές λήψης απαντώντας σε αυτό το μήνυμα.
Καλό Πάσχα και ΚΑΛΗ ΑΚΡΟΑΣΗ.
DigitalRadio473.jpg

----------


## 007pcservice

> Καλή Ανάσταση με υγεία.
> Χωρίς να θέλω να γίνομε βαρετός θα ήθελα να κάνω μια μικρή παρουσίαση του Digital Radio 473. Είναι μια προσπάθεια των φίλων του καλού και ποιοτικού ψηφιακού ραδιοφώνου που μετά από δοκιμές εκπέμπει σε 24ωρη βάση όποτε είναι αυτό τεχνικά δυνατό, από τα Βόρεια Προάστια της Αττικής με 14 ράδια στο κανάλι 8Β (197,6 Mhz) σε DAB+. Συγκεκριμένα μεταδίδει :
> 1) To 1st Greek New Age Radio με New Age κυρίως μουσική σε 128 kBit/s.
> 2) Το Classic Rock Florida με Rock μουσική σε 128 kBit/s.
> 3) Το Envy Radio με Pop μουσική σε 128 kBit/s.
> 4) To Radio Gold με Rock μουσική σε 64 kBit/s.
> 5) To Greek Oldies με παλιές Ελληνικές επιτυχίες σε 128 kBit/s.
> 6) To Soul Central με Soul μουσική σε 128 kBit/s.
> 7) To Melody Vintage με Γαλλική μουσική σε 128 kBit/s.
> ...



Ακούστε τον Radio 2.0 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΣΕ 192kBit/sec καταπληκτική ποιότητα.

----------


## 007pcservice

Και μια κεραία 6 στοιχείων με 10 ευρώ για όσους θέλουν να βάλουν εξωτερική κεραία που την συνιστώ.
https://www.safershop.gr/index.php?a...&productId=595

----------


## 007pcservice

Τελικά από ότι είδα στον DigitalRadio 473 μπήκαν 9 ράδια όλα στα 192 kBit/s DAB+. Με καλλίτερο σε ποιότητα τον JB-RADIO 2. Όσοι μένετε κυρίως στα Βόρεια Προάστια ακούστε τον έχει φοβερή ποιότητα. Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας.

----------


## 007pcservice

Μια καλή ανάλυση γιατί είναι καλλίτερο το Dab+ και οικολογικό για όσους διαφωνούν.
https://www.worlddab.org/public_docu...pdf?1396966728

----------


## electron

Δημήτρη στο μόνο που υπερτερεί το ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο είναι η πολυπλεξία που δίνει τη δυνατότητα εκπομπής πολλών προγραμμάτων μέσω ενός διαύλου. Από κει και πέρα θα επαναλάβω ότι έχω ξανά γράψει. Αν στα FM τηρούνταν οι τυπικές αποστάσεις μεταξύ των εκπομπών, όπως και τα ποσοστά διαμόρφωσης όσο και ισχύος, τότε δεν θα χρειαζόταν η μεγάλη σπατάλη ενέργειας και φυσικά δεν θα μπουκωναν τα agc των δεκτών. Από κει και πέρα ο εχθρός αν μπορούμε να τον χαρακτηρίσουμε έτσι τόσο του dab όσο και της αναλογικής εκπομπής, είναι το διαδίκτυο.

----------


## 007pcservice

> Δημήτρη στο μόνο που υπερτερεί το ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο είναι η πολυπλεξία που δίνει τη δυνατότητα εκπομπής πολλών προγραμμάτων μέσω ενός διαύλου. Από κει και πέρα θα επαναλάβω ότι έχω ξανά γράψει. Αν στα FM τηρούνταν οι τυπικές αποστάσεις μεταξύ των εκπομπών, όπως και τα ποσοστά διαμόρφωσης όσο και ισχύος, τότε δεν θα χρειαζόταν η μεγάλη σπατάλη ενέργειας και φυσικά δεν θα μπουκωναν τα agc των δεκτών. Από κει και πέρα ο εχθρός αν μπορούμε να τον χαρακτηρίσουμε έτσι τόσο του dab όσο και της αναλογικής εκπομπής, είναι το διαδίκτυο.



Θα συμφωνήσω αλλά μόνο εάν αναπτυχθεί και το 5G που δεν το βλέπω εύκολο. Να έχουμε δηλαδη σε κάθε σχεδόν τετραγωνο κεραια κινητης τηλεφωνίας. Χρόνια Πολλά.

----------


## 744

Νοσταλγός της αναλογικής εποχής με τα scratch και τα hiss, τα rumble και άλλες "αρρώστιες" του καθαρά αναλογικού ήχου.

Ωστόσο, δεν μπορώ να παραβλέψω την καθαρότητα του ήχου και το διαχωρισμό καναλιών σε ένα ψηφιακό σύστημα που να έχει τουλάχιστον 128Kbs, καλύτερα 192kbs, και την πραγματικά μικρότερη κατανάλωση ενέργειας στους πομπούς σε σχέση με την διάταξη σταθμός και πομπός (τεράστιας ισχύος) των AM ή FM.

Το είπα και παλιότερα το λέω ξανά, με 64kbs ούτε γυρνάω να κοιτάξω DAB... Αν βελτιωθεί το συζητάμε. Στη Θεσσαλονίκη προς το παρόν κάτι τέτοιο δεν υπάρχει, οπότε όπου δεν φτάνει καλό σήμα FM, παίζει internet.

----------


## 007pcservice

> Νοσταλγός της αναλογικής εποχής με τα scratch και τα hiss, τα rumble και άλλες "αρρώστιες" του καθαρά αναλογικού ήχου.
> 
> Ωστόσο, δεν μπορώ να παραβλέψω την καθαρότητα του ήχου και το διαχωρισμό καναλιών σε ένα ψηφιακό σύστημα που να έχει τουλάχιστον 128Kbs, καλύτερα 192kbs, και την πραγματικά μικρότερη κατανάλωση ενέργειας στους πομπούς σε σχέση με την διάταξη σταθμός και πομπός (τεράστιας ισχύος) των AM ή FM.
> 
> Το είπα και παλιότερα το λέω ξανά, με 64kbs ούτε γυρνάω να κοιτάξω DAB... Αν βελτιωθεί το συζητάμε. Στη Θεσσαλονίκη προς το παρόν κάτι τέτοιο δεν υπάρχει, οπότε όπου δεν φτάνει καλό σήμα FM, παίζει internet.



Γιάννη Χρόνια Πολλά. Αλήθεια στην Θεσσαλονίκη παίζουν μόνο με 64kbs, νόμιζα ότι παίζουν με 96 το έχουν ρίξει πιο κάτω για να βάλουν πιο πολλά ράδια φαντάζομε. Εδώ στην Λυκόβρυση ακούω πολύ καλα τον DigitalRadio 473 που ήταν στα 128kbps αλλά τώρα που πήγε στα 192kbps είδα πραγματι διαφορά στην ποιότητα έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## 007pcservice

Ιδέα για Πολύ Καλή Κεραία DAB+ για όσους ενδιαφέρονται οι άλλοι ας γελάσουν.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E5R...ature=youtu.be

----------


## SRF

> Μια καλή ανάλυση γιατί είναι καλλίτερο το Dab+ και οικολογικό για όσους διαφωνούν.
> https://www.worlddab.org/public_docu...pdf?1396966728




Αν είναι να βάζουμε "πολωμένες" θεσεις με υπερ... ας βάζουμε και με κατά! 

http://digitalradioinsider.blogspot....blog-page.html 

Επίσης, περί "οικολογίας" μιλώντας... 
ΠΟΣΟ καταναλώνουν οι δέκτες των αναλογικών ραδιοφώνων για FM και πόσο οι DAB ? 
Γιατί πέραν των πομπών... οι δέκτες είναι εκατομμύρια!!! Και αν οι πομποί είναι οικολογικοί... και καλά... γιατί δεν μετράνε ΠΟΛΛΑ έξτρα τους... είναι αθροιστικά ΛΙΓΟΙ! 
Οι δέκτες όμως ΔΕΝ γίνεται να είναι λιγότεροι είτε του κάνεις DAB είτε ότι θέλεις! Γιατί οι δέκτες... είναι οι... ακροατές... που είναι αριθμητικά ΙΔΙΟΙ! 
Αν 1.000.000 δέκτες υπάρχουν ως ληπτες, και στα FM καταναλώνουν πχ 50 - 100mW ενώ στο DAB θέλουν >400mW (μην πω 1W που είναι πιό κοντά στην αλήθεια) τότε η αναγωγή της "οικολογίας" του DAB μήπως καταρρέει??? 
Και επειδή δέκτες αυξάνουν διαρκώς... πομποί όχι... η καμπύλη είναι εκθετική! 
Α... και οι FM έχουν ΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ώς έχουν, και ειναι ΚΑΙ ΠΑΜΦΘΗΝΟΙ... και δεν απαιτούν να καταλήξουν ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ συσκευές ως σκουπίδια ενώ λειτουργούν!!! 
Οι DAB... για να έχουν ποιότητα τελικά οι λήπτες όσο στα FM STEREO... δεν μπορούν να δώσουν πάνω απο 4 άντε 6 προγράμματα! Οπότε η ανάλυση αναγωγής κερδών ανατρέπεται άρδην... αφού δεν είναι 18 FM vs 1 DAB αλλά το πολύ 6/1 ! 
Οι δέκτες όμως??? Είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ 1/1  στην όποια σύγκριση τους... και αναγωγές, τόσο προς κόστος ώς και ως προς κατανάλωση! 
Υπάρχουν και ΠΑΜΠΟΛΛΑ άλλα που το μύθευμα περί DAB κλπ έχει δρακουλίνια εντός του... αλλά επαφίεμαι... για το μέλλον! 
Καλά κάνεις και παίζεις πειραματικά σε DAB εκπομπές... αλλά ηρέμα... Δεν είναι πανάκεια... ούτε Η λύση !

----------

aktis (27-04-20), 

CybEng (27-04-20), 

nestoras (26-04-20)

----------


## electron

Και κάτι επιπλέον. Στην αναλογική εκπομπή δεν είναι απαραίτητη η χρήση εξωτερικής κεραίας για λήψη.

----------

CybEng (27-04-20)

----------


## 007pcservice

> Και κάτι επιπλέον. Στην αναλογική εκπομπή δεν είναι απαραίτητη η χρήση εξωτερικής κεραίας για λήψη.



Αν έβγαινε η ερτ ή οποιοσδηποτε απο την Πάρνηθα ας πούμε με 2kw dab+ δεν θα χρειαζόσουν εξωτερική κεραία στην Χαλκίδα. Σιγουρα βεβαια δεν είναι ιδια η διαδοση του σηματος στους 100mhz απο ότι στους 200Mhz. Αλήθεια είχες λάβει ποτέ σήμα dab+ απο την Ερτ και απο την Πάρνηθα στην Χαλκίδα. Γιατι νομίζω μια εποχη είχαν κανει κατι δοκιμες?

----------


## electron

Δημήτρη δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα να βγεί κάποιος με 2kw για να τον ακούσω με το φορητό μου αναλογικό δέκτη κι αυτή είναι η σημαντική διαφορά του αναλογικού πομπού. Σχετικά με το dab από Πάρνηθα όντως κάποια στιγμή περνούσε Χαλκίδα  οριακά σε δέκτη αμαξιού που είχα κάνει ακρόαση.

----------


## 744

> ... ούτε Η λύση !



Γεώργιε, για τις μπίζνες είναι πράγματι Η λύση αφού τα ψηφιακά προσφέρουν πολλά παραπάνω για δουλίτσες. Μέχρι να το πάρουν χαμπάρι... 

Όσο για την κατανάλωση των δεκτών, με τον καιρό μάλλον θα κατέβει θεαματικά, ίσως και πιο κάτω από τα αναλογικά. Αν σκεφτείς ότι τώρα πια θα έχουν όλα και ενισχυτικά τάξης D, η κατανάλωση θα μειωθεί.

----------

007pcservice (27-04-20)

----------


## SRF

> Γεώργιε, για τις μπίζνες είναι πράγματι Η λύση αφού τα ψηφιακά προσφέρουν πολλά παραπάνω για δουλίτσες. Μέχρι να το πάρουν χαμπάρι... 
> 
> Όσο για την κατανάλωση των δεκτών, με τον καιρό μάλλον θα κατέβει θεαματικά, ίσως και πιο κάτω από τα αναλογικά. Αν σκεφτείς ότι τώρα πια θα έχουν όλα και ενισχυτικά τάξης D, η κατανάλωση θα μειωθεί.



Η κατανάλωση δεν είναι τα ενισχυτικά ήχου... αλλά οι ψηφιακοί αποκωδικοποιητές και αυτά δυστυχώς "τρώνε" πολύ παραπάνω από ένα τσιπάκι κοινού δέκτη του σήμερα!

----------


## 007pcservice

Η ΕΡΤ DAB+ έβαλε εικόνες (slides) στην πολυπλεξία της. Για όσους έχουν έγχρωμους δέκτες.

----------


## 007pcservice

Λήψη του DigitalRadio473 με εσωτερική κεραία στο Γαλάτσι.DigitalRadio473_StoGalatsi.jpg

----------


## 007pcservice

Καλό Φθινόπωρο,
Από ότι παρατήρησα ο DigitalRadio473 έχει ανέβει το σήμα του κάπως εδώ στη Λυκόβρυση. Εσείς πως τον ακούτε είναι συνήθως ανοικτός στο 8Β το απόγευμα μέχρι τα μεσάνυχτα.

----------


## 007pcservice

Καλή Εβδομάδα,
Απο οτι με ενημέρωσαν με προσωπικό μύνημα στο Γαλάτσι με τον Technisat 100c χωρίς καθόλου κεραία ο DigitalRadio473 πάει 2 μονάδες στις 2 μονάδες της ΕΡΤ και στις 5 του οργάνου. Για δοκιμάστε και εσείς να κάνετε scan να δούμε τι πιάνετε. Τωρα είναι ανοικτός και κάθε μέρα απο τις 18:00 έως τις 24:00.
Καλή Ακρόαση.

----------


## 007pcservice

Μια καλή κεραία με αρκετά στοιχεία για την συχνότητα του dab+ (vhf 5-12) σε κάθετη πόλωση που μπορεί να συνδιαστεί και με έναν καλό ενισχυτή vhf.

https://www.directmarket.gr/dmarket/...oductid=17513#

----------


## 007pcservice

Καλή Λύψη στο DAB+.

Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο. Για να λαμβάνουμε καλά τους σταθμούς DAB+ απαιτείται καλή κεραία ειδική για DAB+ ιδανικά στην οροφή του αυτοκινήτου. Εάν το αυτοκίνητο έχει απο την μάνα του DAB+ έχει καλώς τοτε ο κατασκευαστής έχει φροντίσει και εχει βάλει ειδική κεραία. Εάν όμως έχει τοποθετηθεί εκ τω υστέρων ο δέκτης DAB+ στο αυτοκίνητο είναι πιθανό ο τεχνικός που το τοποθετησε να μην έβαλε ειδική κεραία για DAB+. Εάν ακούτε τους σταθμούς με διαλείψεις κοντά στα σημεία εκπομπής σίγουρα κάτι δεν πάει καλά στην λύψη σας και πρέπει να το κοιτάξετε.

Τώρα στα σπίτια πολλές φορές μια καλή εσωτερική κεραία που όμως θα είναι ανοικτή είναι αρκετή. Αλλες φορές σε δύσκολες περιοχές ή χαμηλούς ορόφους χρειάζετε εξωτερική κεραία.

Το ξέρω ότι οι πιο πολλοί τα ξέρετε αυτά. Απλά τα γράφω για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν.

Ευχαριστώ Πολύ.

----------


## mikemtb

Αυτό που ξεκίνησες να γράφεις 17 Νοέμβρη με διαφορετικα nickname με ανησυχεί...
Και μ'αρέσει που κάνεις κάθε φορά  copy paste σε ολα τα σχετικά φόραμ 


Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 007pcservice

> Αυτό που ξεκίνησες να γράφεις 17 Νοέμβρη με διαφορετικα nickname με ανησυχεί...
> Και μ'αρέσει που κάνεις κάθε φορά  copy paste σε ολα τα σχετικά φόραμ 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Μην ανυσηχείς δεν το κάνω για κακό...
Χαίρομε που είσαι καλά ενημερωμένος απο όλα τα forum. Βάλε και εσύ καμμιά καλή εξωτερική κεραία εάν έχεις δέκτη μήπως καταφέρεις να πιάσεις τίποτα αλλιώς περίμενε να βγάλει πολλά kw απο την Πάρνηθα ο κρατικός.
Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο.

----------

mikemtb (09-10-20)

----------


## mikemtb

> Βάλε και εσύ καμμιά καλή εξωτερική κεραία εάν έχεις δέκτη μήπως καταφέρεις να πιάσεις τίποτα αλλιώς περίμενε να βγάλει πολλά kw απο την Πάρνηθα ο κρατικός.



Εχω αλλα δεν εχω χρονο να ασχοληθώ ΚΑΙ με αυτο... 
Ναναι καλα ο γιαννης (v-radio) που μου εχει λύσει τα χέρια. Και στο σπιτι και στο αυτοκίνητο (με data). 



Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 007pcservice

Και DAB+ και ιντερνετ ραδιο και wifi και ένχρωμη οθόνη μόνο 64 ευρώ.

https://www.amazon.de/Ocean-Digital-...2576870&sr=8-1

----------


## 007pcservice

Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από τις εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιών για τις υπηρεσίες DAB+ και η ένταξη του DAB+ στα αυτοκίνητα αναμένεται να ανοίξει το θέμα και στη χώρα μας.

http://www.typologies.gr/rythmiseis-...to-aytokinito/

Και ο Αθήνα 984 επενδύει με προοπτικές DAB+

http://www.typologies.gr/technologiki-anavathmisi-ston/

----------


## electron

Τα έχουμε πει ξανά και ξανά. Ποιός θα ενδιαφερθεί για την νέα τεχνολογία όταν η πίτα του ραδιοφώνου είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη όταν η πραγματική μουσική είναι κι αυτή ανύπαρκτη. Με το ζόρι παντρεια μου θυμίζει αυτή η ιστορία.

----------

mikemtb (18-10-20)

----------


## 007pcservice

Εάν καταφέρουν και μειωθούν τα έξοδα εκπομπής, εξοπλισμού των σταθμών και όταν ένας δέκτης dab+ πέσει σε τιμή στο ένα τρίτο (33 ευρώ ενχρωμος) όπως το link που παραθέτω θα συμφωνήσει το ζευγάρι!!!

https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Digital-P...Y1YGW3G77SXGR6

----------


## electron

Είναι πολλά τα αν Δημήτρη και οι εποχές δύσκολες. Για αυτό μίλησα για ζόρι. Μόνο αν επιβάλουν την νέα τεχνολογία με το ζόρι θα πάμε στην μετάβαση αυτή όπως έγινε με την τηλεόραση. Εφόσον γίνει έτσι θα σκάσουν πολλά κανόνια.

----------


## 007pcservice

Στον DigitalRadio473 προστέθηκε και ένα Χριστουγενιάτικο ραδιόφωνο με ελληνικά και ξένα. Μάλλον πάμε για τις πιο παρατεταμένες Χριστουγεννιάτικες διακοπές.

----------


## 007pcservice

Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο,
Ο Digital Radio 473 είναι ανοικτός στο DAB+ κανάλι 8Β. Έχει προστεθεί και ένας σταθμός Jazz.
Καλή Ακρόαση.

----------


## mikemtb

Αγαπητέ https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1348792931 επικροτώ την προσπάθεια που κάνετε απλά πιστεύω ότι μόδα είναι θα περάσει, θα επικρατήσει το streaming μέσω  internet 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας tapatalk

----------


## 007pcservice

*Καλ**ό Μήνα**,*
*Ο Digital Radio 473 είναι ανοικτός στο DAB+ κανάλι 8Β. Έχει προστεθεί και ένας σταθμός* *των* *Beatles**.*
*Καλή Ακρόαση.*

----------


## 007pcservice

Καλή Εβδομάδα, μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο βρήκα την πιο κάτω yagi με 17 ευρώ 13 στοιχείων, πολύ καλή για το DAB+ αν μπει σε κάθετη πόλωση. Μπορούν να μπουν και 2 τέτοιες συμφασικές. Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε για τις συμφασικές ας αφήσει μήνυμα να του εξηγήσω.
https://www.markidis.gr/el/keraia-tv...13l-vhf-l-13wa Μπορείτε εάν δεν θέλετε να μπείτε στα έξοδα να χρησιμοποιησετε και τις παλιές κεραιες των VHF της τηλεόρασης.

----------


## aktis

Μου δώσανε  ενα παλιο ραδιοφωνάκι DAB , Prestel Bluenote ,  από αυτά που χαρίζανε στους ολυμπιακούς αγώνες !
Πιάνει τίποτα αυτό ;  ( έστω και τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ που πιάνουν όλοι οι δέκτες digea )

http://www.perstel.co.uk/downloads/BlueNote_Manual.pdf

----------


## mikemtb

Auto tune δεν έχει?

----------


## 007pcservice

> Μου δώσανε  ενα παλιο ραδιοφωνάκι DAB , Prestel Bluenote ,  από αυτά που χαρίζανε στους ολυμπιακούς αγώνες !
> Πιάνει τίποτα αυτό ;  ( έστω και τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ που πιάνουν όλοι οι δέκτες digea )
> 
> http://www.perstel.co.uk/downloads/BlueNote_Manual.pdf



Εάν δοκιμάσεις να κάνεις Manual Tune στο 12C και στο 8Β Θα σου δειξει σταθμούς αλλά δεν θα μπορεις να τους ακουσεις γιατί εκπέμπουν Dab+ και όχι Dab σκέτο. Το Dab Σκέτο θεωρειτε ξεπερασμένο.

----------


## 007pcservice

Και μια πολύ καλή κεραία για κυκλική λήψη τώρα που έχει διάδοση.

https://www.svb24.com/en/glomex-ra30...b-antenna.html

----------


## 007pcservice

Μετά από δοκιμές που έκανα με δέκτες Dab+ πως μπορεί κανείς να έχει την βέλτιστη λήψη με εσωτερική τηλεσκοπική κεραία σε ότι αφορά το μήκος της. Έχω να προτείνω  τα εξής:


Για Ert Υμηττού (12C) 32cmΓια DigitalRadio473 (8B) 38cmΓια Ert Θεσσαλονίκης (5Α) 43cmΓια Ert Πάτρας (7Α) 40cm

Αυτά τα μήκη είναι τα λ/4 για την κάθε συχνότητα για όσους ξέρουν. Δοκιμάστε τα και πείτε μου.

----------


## 007pcservice

Οι 7 σταθμοί του Dab+ της ερτ στον Υμηττό δεν λειτουργούν. Λέτε να κάνουν καμμία αναβάθμιση?

----------


## mikemtb

Ε μπορεί να τους κλείσανε, σάμπως ακούει και κανένας 

Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------


## spnikol

Όπως το pager το παραγκώνισε η κινητή τηλεφωνία έτσι και το dab το παραγκώνισε το web radio...

----------


## nick1974

> Όπως το pager το παραγκώνισε η κινητή τηλεφωνία έτσι και το dab το παραγκώνισε το web radio...



το dab προσπαθησε να βγει λαθος εποχη... αν καποιος σημερα εκανε σεμιναρια για το πως να κλεβεις καρα και βοιδαμαξες ποσους μαθητες θα ειχε?

----------

mikemtb (23-05-21)

----------


## 744

Το έχω ξαναπει. Και η ποιότητα ήχου δεν είναι και η καλύτερη. Πολλά internet radio, το ελεύθερο Spotify κλπ, έχουν σαφώς καλύτερο ήχο...

----------


## 007pcservice

Νομίζω εάν δεν κάνω κάποιο λάθος δεν λειτουργούν οι 7 σταθμοί dab+ τις ert. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί?

----------


## nyannaco

Μόλις τσέκαρα στην τηλεόραση, μια χαρά δουλεύουν τώρα.

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Μόλις τσέκαρα στην τηλεόραση, μια χαρά δουλεύουν τώρα.



Μπορείς να το τσεκάρεις και σε έναν δέκτη DAB+ ?

----------


## nyannaco

> Μπορείς να το τσεκάρεις και σε έναν δέκτη DAB+ ?



Δεν έχω...

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Δεν έχω...



Το ήξερα και πριν σε ρωτήσω

----------


## 744

O δέκτης DAB που έβγαλε το Lidl λέει τίποτα?

----------


## 007pcservice

*Από ότι είδα απο το μεσημέρι της Παρασκευής ξαναδουλεψε το Dab+ της ερτ. Ο δεκτης του Lidl για τα λεφτά του είναι καλός. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yoxC0z_wu8*

----------

744 (28-08-21)

----------


## 007pcservice

Δείτε και αυτό https://fmscan.org/net.php?r=d&m=m&i...igitalRadio473

----------


## 007pcservice

Zeppelin Το Νεο Ραδιο της Ερτ αντικαθιστά το Ερα 7 στο DAB+ https://www.koutipandoras.gr/article...ono-stoys-1067

----------


## Kernel Panic

Στο web ο ήχος είναι απαράδεκτος, χειρότερος και από διαμόρφωση ΑΜ. 
Στο DAB θα το ακούσω την Δευτέρα.

----------


## MacGyver

Ε όχι και AM, απλά χρησιμοποιούν και αυτοί compressor (παραμορφωτή τον λέω) που είναι λανθασμένα ρυθμισμένος με υψηλό ratio, gain.
Θα έχουν και άδεια οι παλιοί!
Στο ίδιο ύφος των περισσότερων σταθμών: αν δεν φωνάζεις δεν σταματά να σε ακούσει κανένας!

----------


## 007pcservice

> Στο web ο ήχος είναι απαράδεκτος, χειρότερος και από διαμόρφωση ΑΜ. 
> Στο DAB θα το ακούσω την Δευτέρα.



 Μπορείς να τον ακουσεις και στην επιγεια ψηφιακη tv

----------

Kernel Panic (29-08-21)

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Μπορείς να τον ακουσεις και στην επιγεια ψηφιακη tv



Σωστός, ακούγετε ένα κλικ καλλίτερα αλλά κι εδώ η συμπίεση μου βρομίζει τ' αυτιά + ότι λέει ο  Steve τα περί compressor, μάλλον έχουν βάλει ότι τους περίσσευε με λάθος ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## MacGyver

Το συγκεκριμένο streaming γίνεται στα 192kbps και δεν δικαιολογεί την κακή ποιότητα.
Αυτή η απροσδιόριστη ενόχληση που νοιώθει κάποιος ακούγοντας σήμερα ραδιόφωνο προέρχεται ελάχιστα ίσως από την πηγή δηλ. το αρχείο ήχου, αλλά κύρια από τον συμπιεστή.
Προσωπικά δεν μπορώ, με ενοχλεί πλέον η ακρόαση όλων των σταθμών λόγω της χρήσης του compressor που πλέον έχουν ΟΛΟΙ.
Είναι σαν να βλέπεις αγώνες με μηχανές πίστας και να ακούς συνέχεια τις αλλαγές ταχυτήτων στις 8.000 στροφές, στο κόκκινο.

Αυτά συν οι διαφημίσεις που δεν μπορώ να ακούσω με τίποτα, συν κάποια παρτσακλά που με το ζόρι θέλουν να δείξουν την παρουσία τους στο ραδιόφωνο μιλώντας συνέχεια συν οι παλιές αναμνήσεις με έσπρωξαν να κάνω εδώ και δύο χρόνια το δικό μου διαδικτυακό και φυσικό ραδιόφωνο. 
Η κύρια ανάγκη δημιουργήθηκε στις επισκέψεις, στις γιορτές, όπου ήθελα να ακούσω ραδιόφωνο όταν άναβα την ψησταριά αλλά χωρίς να ακούω συνέχεια τις ανοησίες τους.


Σύντομη παρουσίαση:
Το έχω στο πατρικό μου, εκεί που υπήρχε η 6146 στα 70s.
Είναι στημένο σε ένα Raspberry Pi 2 με Debian σε SD 64GB. Το partition του Raspberry με την μουσική το βλέπω συνέχεια στο laptop μου και στο κινητό ως δίσκο δικτύου.
Έχει schedule που στηρίζεται σε PhP, δεν έχει γραφικό περιβάλλον, ούτε οθόνη.
Για την Rf ένα μικρό module με 50mw περίπου ίσα ίσα για τη γειτονιά, που είναι υπεραρκετά σε συνδυασμό με τη χειροποίητη Jpole.
Αν τύχει να περνάω σχετικά από κοντά του στέλνω εντολή να ανεβάσει για λίγο την ισχύ στο 0.5w περίπου για να το ακούσω στο ραδιόφωνο.

Το ελέγχω από εδώ η και από το κινητό μου μέσω του Web interface, Telnet, PuTTY, WinScp κλπ.
Τώρα που έχω και upload 10mbps του στέλνω αρχεία πολύ γρήγορα.
Το πλεονέκτημα του Rpi σε σχέση με ένα laptop η tower είναι ότι μπορεί να μπουτάρει μόνο του κάθε φορά που παίρνει τάση μετά από διακοπές και έχει ελάχιστη έως μηδενική κατανάλωση.
Η όλη κατανάλωση Rpi, Rf, Wifi extender, Smart plug είναι της τάξης των 3w. Eco friendly! Ίσα ίσα για να ξεσκουριάζει το ρολόι του μετρητή.

Internet παίρνω από συγγενή μου και επειδή δεν ήθελα να παρέμβω στις πόρτες του κάνοντας forward, για να μην με ενοχλεί σε κάθε πρόβλημα που μπορεί να είχε με το internet θεωρώντας ότι ευθύνονται οι αλλαγές, τα περνάω όλα μέσα από vpn.
Το streaming γίνεται με icecast σε free server, και ο ήχος βγαίνει στα FM μέσω ενός εξωτερικού I²S DAC.
Μουσική παίζει ο δαίμονας mpd με fade in, fade out, mix, volume normalization κλπ. Οι αλλαγές είναι πολύ καλές, σχεδόν σαν να υπάρχει dj.
Τον ίδιο τίτλο δεν τον παίζει δεύτερη φορά μέσα στην ίδια εβδομάδα.

Για hard reset σε περίπτωση κολλήματος αλλά και προγραμματισμό έναρξης - τέλους, έχω βάλει δύο smart plug, ένα για την RF, και ένα για το Rpi μιας και πλέον πηγαίνω σπάνια και επιπλέον εκεί δεν μένει κανείς.
Παράλληλα από κάτω τρέχουν πολλά script που ελέγχουν το streaming, τα τραγούδια, την ροή, κάνουν log θερμοκρασίας, κολλημάτων κλπ.
Τις περισσότερες εντολές τις εκτελεί με ένα έξυπνο script που έχω κάνει και το οποίο διαβάζει τα tag των τραγουδιών, όπου ενσωματώνω τις εντολές όπως: reboot,  shutdown, pause, next song, fade out, next program, enable streaming, disable streaming, change server κλπ, για να μην χρειάζεται να μπαίνω συνέχεια με telnet στο cron. Το script παρακολουθεί συνέχεια και κάνει ότι του πει η κρυπτογραφημένη εντολή.

Streaming μπορώ να κάνω και από εδώ προς τα εκεί και από το κινητό και το Rpi να μου κάνει εκεί relay στα FM. Επίσης μπορεί να γίνει relay οποιουδήποτε άλλου ιντερνετικού, youtube κλπ.
Κάνει παπάδες, αλλά θέλει αρκετό μαζοχισμό, όπως όλα τα headless linux.
Νομίζω ότι το έχω αυτοματοποιήσει πλήρως και πλέον το μόνο που κάνω είναι να αλλάζω καμιά φορά τις ώρες στο schedule.
Παράλληλα εδώ με ένα ίδιο module το ξαναβγάζω στον αέρα μέσω ενός extender, ώστε να το ακούω εύκολα από το ραδιόφωνο.

Μπερδευτήκατε; Εγώ να δεις!
Έχω βάλει πάρα πολύ δουλειά και όταν έχω καιρό να συνδεθώ μαζί του ξεχνάω αρκετά πράγματα, ειδικά αυτά που έβαλα να τρέχουν στο background.
Έμαθα όμως πάρα πολλά σε ότι αφορά: linux, cli, script, python, php, html, apache2, mpd κλπ.
Στο κινητό, στο αυτοκίνητο, όπου πάω, σε δουλειά η ταξίδι δεν ακούω τίποτα άλλο. Στην Δανία είχα το κινητό στη σχάρα του ποδηλάτου και έπαιζε όλη μέρα, όπως και στις διακοπές.


- Γενικά μου αρέσει η old school μουσική. Μου λέει η ξαδέλφη δίπλα που το ακούει στα FM: να βάλεις και Αργυρό! Και μιας και δεν ήξερα την ρώτησα: ποια είναι η Αργυρώ;
- Ιδέα τελευταίας στιγμής: δεν έχω βάλει voice commands - Αλέκα, και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι χρειάζεται στις περιπτώσεις που οδηγώ.

----------

awmn931 (29-08-21), 

pstratos (29-08-21)

----------


## pstratos

Μπράβο ρε Steve! 
Μου θυμισες φοιτητικά μου χρόνια, τέλει 90's. Μικρό pc με redhat, icecast +live ice. Λήψη ραδιοφωνικός σταθμου και streaming να τον ακούμε σε υπόγειο που δεν έπιανε σήμα. Αναμετάδοση σε φοιτητή. εστία άλλης πολης, και μικρό πομπός FM για ψιλό πειρατική αναμετάδοση σε παν/πολη (της άλλης πόλης).  Αρχικά είχαμε για δεκτή ένα απλό ράδιο της πλακας, που το πρωί με το κρυο η λήψη λίγο τσουλαγε. 

Μετά ο σταθμός μας έκανε χορηγία σοβαρό δέκτη και πομπουδακο. 
Πολυ αργότερα οι σταθμοί ανακάλυψαν το streaming

----------


## Kernel Panic

Μπράβο σου βρε παλικάρι Steve, αυτό που έφτιαξες με τόσο μεράκι και αγάπη για το πατρικό και μας το ρίχνεις εδώ στα πεταχτά, νομίζω ότι του αξίζει μια ποιο εκτενή παρουσίαση σ' αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ.
anyway, δικές μου σκέψεις.
Πίσω στο θέμα μας, άκουσα το Zeppelin και στο DAB και εδώ ο ήχος είναι χάλια, καμία σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα κρατικά. 
Προφανώς το προτεγενές υλικό της playlist, είναι στην καλύτερη mp3 128 και κάτω, σε συνδιασμό με τον άκυρο audio processor, το αποτέλεσμα είναι ακατάλληλο για τα δικά μου καλομαθημένα αυτιά.

----------


## 744

Δεν είναι μόνο τα δικά σου αυτιά "καλομαθημένα"!

Δυστυχώς εκτός από τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ, και πάλι ορισμένες φορές ο ήχος είναι πολύ κακός (μάλλον επειδή οι παραγωγοί συμπιέζουν κακά mp3 σε στικάκια), καλό ήχο δεν βρίσκεις πια στα FM. Για τα δικτυακά δεν το συζητώ όταν το bitrate είναι διψήφιο...

Τουλάχιστον το Δημόσιο ραδιόφωνο δεν συμπιέζει τον ήχο σε χυδαία μορφή όπως οι εμπορικοί σταθμοί. Προφανώς για να ακούγονται πάνω από τους άλλους αλλά να σπάνε τα νεύρα όλων.

DAB ραδιόφωνο δεν έχω να συγκρίνω (σκεφτόμουν του LIDL αλλά μου φάνηκαν μινιατούρες τα μεγάφωνά του) αλλά από την τηλεόραση που ακούως π.χ. το Κόσμος της ΕΡΤ, δεν το λες και Hi-Fi σε καμιά περίπτωση.

----------


## stevstav

> - Γενικά μου αρέσει η old school μουσική. Μου λέει η ξαδέλφη δίπλα που το ακούει στα FM: να βάλεις και Αργυρό! Και μιας και δεν ήξερα την ρώτησα: ποια είναι η Αργυρώ;



 :Biggrin: 
Και εγω μολις προχθες εμαθα ποια (ή ποιος) ειναι η "Αργυρω"!!!! 
Πολλη δουλεια και πολλη γνωση για να παιζει μουσικη στην ψησταρια.
Με ενα bluetooth ηχειο καθαριζεις για την ψησταρια (για να μην πω για το οριτζιναλ κασετοφωνο) :Lol: .
Εκτος αν ηθηλες να κανεις entertaitment στην γειτονια και μεσω αυτου να μαθεις και 5-6-7-8 πραγματα...

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Δεν είναι μόνο τα δικά σου αυτιά "καλομαθημένα"!
> 
> Δυστυχώς εκτός από τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ, και πάλι ορισμένες φορές ο ήχος είναι πολύ κακός (μάλλον επειδή οι παραγωγοί συμπιέζουν κακά mp3 σε στικάκια), καλό ήχο δεν βρίσκεις πια στα FM. Για τα δικτυακά δεν το συζητώ όταν το bitrate είναι διψήφιο...
> 
> Τουλάχιστον το Δημόσιο ραδιόφωνο δεν συμπιέζει τον ήχο σε χυδαία μορφή όπως οι εμπορικοί σταθμοί. Προφανώς για να ακούγονται πάνω από τους άλλους αλλά να σπάνε τα νεύρα όλων.
> 
> DAB ραδιόφωνο δεν έχω να συγκρίνω (σκεφτόμουν του LIDL αλλά μου φάνηκαν μινιατούρες τα μεγάφωνά του) αλλά από την τηλεόραση που ακούως π.χ. το Κόσμος της ΕΡΤ, δεν το λες και Hi-Fi σε καμιά περίπτωση.



Αυτό του LIDL το έχει αγοράσει ένας συνάδελφος, μού ταξε οτι θα το φέρει τις επόμενες ημέρες για να το δω.
Λοιπόν σήμερα ξανάκουσα το Zeppelin στο DAB και έπεσα πάνω σε κομμάτι με καλύτερη συμπίεση, ο ήχος είναι λίγο ποιό κοντά στα άλλα κρατικά, υποφερτός θα έλεγα, αλλά εξακολουθεί να είναι υποδεέστερος.
Γενικά ακούω καλύτερα τον ήχο των FM απ' ότι στο DAB.
Το Zeppelin στους 106,7 σε ποια περιοχή το πιάνει κανείς? Προς τα νότια δεν το ακούω.

----------


## Kernel Panic

Καλό μήνα.
Σήμερα ο καλός συνάδελφος κράτησε την υπόσχεσή του και το Silvercrest DAB+ Under Cabinet Radio που αγόρασε από το LIDL, ήρθε στα χέρια μου.
Τα χαρακτηριστικά του τα ξέρετε ή θα τα βρείτε,
Κινεζιά η ποιότητα κατασκευής του, αλλά είναι αξιοπρεπής για τα λεφτά του, ενώ δεν υπάρχει η επιλογή για εξωτική κεραία, εξωτερικά ηχεία, ακουστικά.
Πατώντας το menu εμφανίζονται διάφορες πληροφορίες στην οθόνη LCD, για το σταθμό , την συχνότητα κ.λ.π. 
Εκεί είναι και  επιλογή που βλέπεις την στάθμη σήματος σε μπάρα, έχει μια ένδειξη που σημαίνει ότι το σήμα πρέπει να είναι από εκεί και πάνω ώστε να γίνει λήψη DAB+. 
Μιας και δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα σύνδεσης εξωτερικής κεραίας, το πάλεψα με την ενσωματωμένη, και στο τέλος το μετακίνησα  κοντά σε παράθυρο για να κλειδώσει. 
Εκεί τα βρήκε όλα τα DAB και FM ραδιόφωνα, με τα ενσωματωμένα μεγαφωνάκια που έχει από το κάτω μέρος, ακουγόταν μια χαρά.
Αν ο χώρος που θα το τοποθετήσετε έχει καλή λήψη, είναι μια οικονομική επιλογή για DAB+.

Επειδή  μπορεί να κυκλοφορούν διάφορα μοντέλα, παραθέτω μια εικόνα γι' αυτό που είχα στα χέρια μου.
silvercrest dab+ radio lidl.jpg

----------

aktis (05-09-21)

----------


## 007pcservice

Ο DigitalRadio473 μετά απο μία καλοκαιρινή διακοπή είναι και πάλι στον αέρα στο 8Β. Εχει και ο 1st Greek New Age αφιέρωμα στον μεγάλο Μίκη.

----------


## 007pcservice

Καλή Εβδομάδα,
Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε στην φωτογραφία οι σταθμοί του DigitalRadio473 αυξήθηκαν απο 9 σε 10. Ωρες εκπομπής απογευματινές.dr473.jpg

----------


## 007pcservice

Καλή Εβδομάδα, ένα βίντεο όπως το έγραψα τώρα απο τον DigitalRadio473. Ακούτε και την ποιότητα της μουσικής.

----------


## mikemtb

Δε θελει

Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------


## Kernel Panic

Το διόρθωσε και παίζει.
Αλήθεια τώρα, είστε happy με τον ήχο που ακούτε?

----------

mikemtb (19-10-21)

----------


## 744

Για την ποιότητα του ήχου τα έχουμε πει ξανά. Ψηφιακή σαβούρα χωρίς το λευκό θόρυβο και τα παράσιτα των FM.

Ασυζητητί προτιμώ το δεύτερο φυσικά και για το λόγο αυτό εξακολουθώ να ακούω FM και όταν είναι αδύνατο, τα ραδιόφωνα από το live24.gr που έχει ξεκάθαρα χαμηλότερη ποιότητα από την μετάδοση FM αλλά καλύτερη από του DAB.

Και μάλλον λόγω ψηφιακού ήχου η συμπίεση πάει σύννεφο!!! Ιδιαίτερα στο τελευταίο δείγμα του Δημήτρη. Και άντε στα FM το κάνουν για να είναι πιο πάνω από τους "άλλους"... Στο DAB γιατί να το κάνεις? Απλά κατέβασε ρε φίλε την στάθμη και δεν θα ψαλιδίσει... Η βλακεία ανίκητη.

----------


## 744

Γιατί το -1?

Αν πήρες προσωπικά το μήνυμα, σόρυ. Δεν απευθυνόμουν σε σένα Δημήτρη. Όποιος κάνει την ρύθμιση του ήχου στα κανάλια φέρει και την ευθύνη της ποιότητας που βγαίνει στον αέρα. Τώρα σαν είναι δική σου η ευθύνη αυτή δεν το ξέρω, αλλά δεν είναι έτσι στον ήχο που ακούγεται?

Τέλος, το δείγμα που ακούσαμε, είναι καλύτερο των FM? αντικειμενικά τώρα... δεν μοιάζει με ήχο από το βαθύ διάστημα?

----------


## 007pcservice

Καλή Εβδομάδα,
Ισως το vimeo να υποβαθμιζει τον ήχο. Εγω τον έχω ακούσει σε ένα αυτοκινητο vw id3 και ήταν τουλάχιστον σε όσα ήταν HQ εκπληκτικός καλλίτερα και απο την ΕΡΤ. Ελπιζω κάποια στιγμή Γιάννη να σου δωθει η ευκαιρία να τον ακουσεις.

----------


## Kernel Panic

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι είναι θέμα του vimeo.
Σε HD video, ο ήχος παρά την συμπίεση του, είναι αντίστοιχα καλός στο vimeo και στο ut. Προϋπόθεση βέβαια το πρωτογενές να είναι επίσης καλό. 
Με τον ήχο του DAB+ εγώ δεν είμαι happy, ακούω την συμπίεση του ήχου σε σημείο που μου είναι ενοχλητικό.
Το ίδιο θέμα έχω και με τον ήχο των ραδιοφώνων στα ψηφιακά της TV, ενώ όταν ακούω τον ίδιο σταθμό στα FM δεν έχω κανένα θέμα.
Και επειδή το ακουόγραμμα λέει ότι δεν έχω τα "χρυσά" αυτιά, μπορεί τα εκπαιδευμένα αυτιά μου να δίνουν σημασία σε ήχους που άλλοι άνθρωποι δεν προσέχουν.
Κι αν δεν το καταλάβατε ακόμη, ο ήχος του DAB+ για μένα δεν ακούγετε, δώστε μου FM. - τέλος γκρίνιας -

Άντε καλημέρα να έχουμε, χρόνια πολλά στους Δημήτρηδες και στις Δήμητρες.

----------


## 744

> Το ίδιο θέμα έχω και με τον ήχο των ραδιοφώνων στα ψηφιακά της TV, ενώ όταν ακούω τον ίδιο σταθμό στα FM δεν έχω κανένα θέμα.



+1

Χρόνια πολλά Δημήτρη και Δήμητρα.

----------


## 007pcservice

Η τεχνολογία προχωράει εάν ήταν έτσι θα είχαμε ενισχυτές με λυχνίες που πράγματι είχαν πιο καλό ήχο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές και εύχομαι και εγώ τα καλλιτερα για τις οικογενειες σας.

----------


## 007pcservice

Καλή Εβδομάδα,
Όπως κάθε χρόνο έτσι και φέτος προστέθηκε στον DigitalRadio473 ένα Χριστουγεννιάτικο πρόγραμμα. Ακόμα κάθε Δευτέρα και Πέμπτη από 19:00 έως 24:00 μπορείτε να ακούτε στον Jukebox HB παλιά καλά λαϊκά  ζωντανά από τον Φάνη τον ΗΒ. Η εκπομπή γίνεται απογευματινές ώρες μέχρι τα μεσάνυχτα καθημερινά όποτε είναι αυτό τεχνικά δυνατό.
Καλές Γιορτές και Καλή Ακρόαση.

----------


## 007pcservice

Σύμφωνα με το site του DigitalRadio473 dabradio.tk οι εκπομπές του θα γίνονται καθημερινά από τις 20:00 έως 23:00.

Ακόμα μπορείτε να ακούτε όλο το 24ωρο απο ολο τον κόσμο στο internet τα 10 ράδια του Digital Radio 473 στην σελίδα newageradio.gr
dabradio_tk.jpg

----------


## electron

> Σύμφωνα με το site του DigitalRadio473 dabradio.tk οι εκπομπές του θα γίνονται καθημερινά από τις 20:00 έως 23:00.
> 
> Ακόμα μπορείτε να ακούτε όλο το 24ωρο απο ολο τον κόσμο στο internet τα 10 ράδια του Digital Radio 473 στην σελίδα newageradio.gr
> dabradio_tk.jpg



Αρα για να παραφράσουμε έναν τίτλο, "internet kill the radio star", το dab χάθηκε πριν ακόμη ξεκινήσει και τα fm βάλονται ανελέητα.

----------


## 007pcservice

Η αλήθεια είναι πως θα υπάρξουν υβριδικές τεχνολογίες όπως υπάρχουν στο εξωτερικό όπου αυτόματα όταν δεν έχεις σήμα απο το dab θα ακούς απο το internet. Τετοιες δοκιμές πρέπει να κάνει και η ερτ σε 7 ραδια εάν δεν κάνω λάθος και το DigitalRadio473 σε δύο.

----------


## electron

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως θα υπάρξουν υβριδικές τεχνολογίες όπως υπάρχουν στο εξωτερικό όπου αυτόματα όταν δεν έχεις σήμα απο το dab θα ακούς απο το internet. Τετοιες δοκιμές πρέπει να κάνει και η ερτ σε 7 ραδια εάν δεν κάνω λάθος και το DigitalRadio473 σε δύο.



Δημήτρη αν και έχουμε πει κατ επανάληψη τις απόψεις μας για όλα αυτά, θα επαναλάβω για άλλη μια φορά, γιατί να πρέπει να <<υποχρεώνουν>> τον κόσμο σε data με το ανάλογο κόστος για ψυχαγωγηθεί ή ενημερωθεί. Να πω και κάτι που μόλις σκέφτηκα. Γιατί το υβριδικό σύστημα που αναφέρεις, να μην ήταν μια αυτόματη μεταγωγή απο fm σε dab, που τελικά δεν θα κόστιζε κάτι στον μεσο ακροατή.

----------


## 007pcservice

> Δημήτρη αν και έχουμε πει κατ επανάληψη τις απόψεις μας για όλα αυτά, θα επαναλάβω για άλλη μια φορά, γιατί να πρέπει να <<υποχρεώνουν>> τον κόσμο σε data με το ανάλογο κόστος για ψυχαγωγηθεί ή ενημερωθεί. Να πω και κάτι που μόλις σκέφτηκα. Γιατί το υβριδικό σύστημα που αναφέρεις, να μην ήταν μια αυτόματη μεταγωγή απο fm σε dab, που τελικά δεν θα κόστιζε κάτι στον μεσο ακροατή.



Δεν έχουν την δυνατότητα τα fm όπως εκπέμπουν τώρα για κάτι τέτοιο εκτός και εάν γίνουν και αυτά ψηφιακά απο αναλογικά όμως δεν έχουν σκοπό ακόμα να καταργήσουν τα αναλογικά στα fm ακόμα να μην ξεχάσω να αναφέρω την αξιόλογη προσπάθεια του πανεπιστημίου Δυτικής Αττικής που εκπέμπει ψηφιακά και υβριδικά στα μεσαία (am) drm https://drm-greece.webstarts.com/

----------


## electron

Αν θέλουν όλα γίνονται, όπως και να μην υπήρχε αυτό το χάος στα fm, αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη κουβέντα. Το πανεπιστήμιο Δυτικής Αττικής, πρώην ΤΕΙ Πειραία και Αθηνών, ήταν όντως από τα πρώτα που έκαναν δοκιμές σε ψηφιακή μετάδοση.

----------

